# Seattle Vs New England



## HUGGY

I hope the allegations of cheating against the Patriots gets resolved quickly.

Seattle deserves a good qualified opponent for Super Bowl 49.

Seattle's fans deserve a good game. 

We don't have to worry about New England cheating in Arizona.  

Whatever consequences the Patriots have to accept for their breaking rules last season and in the playoffs must be handed out to them after the game.

That is all the conversation about cheating I would like to see on this thread.  Please take Inflate/Deflate-Gate on to other threads.

This thread is *ONLY* about the matchup between the teams.

Thanks.


----------



## Ernie S.

I think they should decide the championship with a game of softball.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

You get what you get; and you deserve nothing, huggy. And if this thread is only about the match-up, then don't say all that other bleep in your OP.


----------



## HUGGY

How does Belichick defend against Lynch and still contain Wilson?

If Seattle completely stops Blount and Gronkowski does that give the Seahawk Defense enough freedom to pressure Brady?


----------



## Papageorgio

Seattle fans deserve a good game and fuck the rest of the people. 

If you want it entirely about the game only, then don't add your BS.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> Seattle fans deserve a good game and fuck the rest of the people.
> 
> If you want it entirely about the game only, then don't add your BS.



Sorry.  I didn't get the memo about how we have to go through your approval in posting OPs.

As far as fucking the rest of the people..  I'll leave that up to you.

I've got my own set of worries.

GO HAWKS!!


----------



## percysunshine

HUGGY said:


> I hope the allegations of cheating against the Patriots gets resolved quickly.
> 
> Seattle deserves a good qualified opponent for Super Bowl 49.
> 
> Seattle's fans deserve a good game.
> 
> We don't have to worry about New England cheating in Arizona.
> 
> Whatever consequences the Patriots have to accept for their breaking rules last season and in the playoffs must be handed out to them after the game.
> 
> That is all the conversation about cheating I would like to see on this thread.  Please take Inflate/Deflate-Gate on to other threads.
> 
> This thread is *ONLY* about the matchup between the teams.
> 
> Thanks.




My opinion? The Seahawk Packer game was sloppy. On both sides. It did not matter who eventually won the game, the winner would go to the Super Bowl with a cloud of poor performance expectations hanging over their heads.

In my opinion anyway.

.


----------



## Oldstyle

Take Seattle away from their 12th man advantage and they're a different team.  If a certain back-up Green Bay tight end catches an on-side kick that hit him in the face mask...then right now people would be talking about how awful Russell Wilson played in that game...not about how to "contain" him!


----------



## Oldstyle

Another week of this "deflate-gate" nonsense and the Patriots are going to approach this game about as pissed off as any team ever has.  They're going to take that out on the Seahawks.


----------



## gipper

Oldstyle said:


> Take Seattle away from their 12th man advantage and they're a different team.  If a certain back-up Green Bay tight end catches an on-side kick that hit him in the face mask...then right now people would be talking about how awful Russell Wilson played in that game...not about how to "contain" him!


How he could misplay that no-side kick is beyond me.  He was perfectly positioned to cleanly catch that ball. 

I would imagine he can't be very well liked in Green Bay.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle fans deserve a good game and fuck the rest of the people.
> 
> If you want it entirely about the game only, then don't add your BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  I didn't get the memo about how we have to go through your approval in posting OPs.
> 
> As far as fucking the rest of the people..  I'll leave that up to you.
> 
> I've got my own set of worries.
> 
> GO HAWKS!!
Click to expand...


And I didn't know we had to get your approval for posting in a thread. 

If Seattle wins, it will be the defense that wins it.


----------



## HUGGY

If New England is going to try an on side kick in an attempt to mount a come back in SB 49 I don't believe it will work.

I expect a Seahawk player to catch it in the air and run straight into the end zone untouched.

IMHO


----------



## percysunshine

If Seattle can go into the half ahead, they have a shot at the win. If not ...well...

In my opinion anyway.


----------



## HUGGY

Maybe we ought to skip to the chase and explore the real question everyone is worried about.

Can the Hawks Three Peat?

Wouldn't THAT be a swift kick into everyone's soft balls?

And the opponent would probably be these same Patriots so we could recycle all these threads!

It would be like a two fer.  Eco friendly like.


----------



## Oldstyle

gipper said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take Seattle away from their 12th man advantage and they're a different team.  If a certain back-up Green Bay tight end catches an on-side kick that hit him in the face mask...then right now people would be talking about how awful Russell Wilson played in that game...not about how to "contain" him!
> 
> 
> 
> How he could misplay that no-side kick is beyond me.  He was perfectly positioned to cleanly catch that ball.
> 
> I would imagine he can't be very well liked in Green Bay.
Click to expand...


I just hope the guy doesn't have kids in school in the Green Bay area...if he does it might be time to do a little "home schooling" for about two years.


----------



## Oldstyle

percysunshine said:


> If Seattle can go into the half ahead, they have a shot at the win. If not ...well...
> 
> In my opinion anyway.



I would disagree with that, Percy...only for the reason that the Patriots are probably the best second half team in the league.  Time after time they went into the locker room at half time and figured out whatever wasn't working in the first half and then blew out their opponent in the second half.  That's coaching.  You may not like Bill Belichick but give the man his due...there's never been a better in game coach than "The Hoodie"!


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle can go into the half ahead, they have a shot at the win. If not ...well...
> 
> In my opinion anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree with that, Percy...only for the reason that the Patriots are probably the best second half team in the league.  Time after time they went into the locker room at half time and figured out whatever wasn't working in the first half and then blew out their opponent in the second half.  That's coaching.  You may not like Bill Belichick but give the man his due...there's never been a better in game coach than "The Hoodie"!
Click to expand...


I certainly hope Belichick has the opportunity to find himself behind going into the second half.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle can go into the half ahead, they have a shot at the win. If not ...well...
> 
> In my opinion anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree with that, Percy...only for the reason that the Patriots are probably the best second half team in the league.  Time after time they went into the locker room at half time and figured out whatever wasn't working in the first half and then blew out their opponent in the second half.  That's coaching.  You may not like Bill Belichick but give the man his due...there's never been a better in game coach than "The Hoodie"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly hope Belichick has the opportunity to find himself behind going into the second half.
Click to expand...


Can you name a coach better suited to deal with just that, Huggy?  I know you Belichick haters don't want to admit it...but the guy is a borderline genius when it comes to mid-game strategy.  Time after time when it looked like the Patriots were in for a dog fight...they came out of the halftime locker room and smoked the opposition.  That isn't "cheating"...that's simply being a better coach than the other guy.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle can go into the half ahead, they have a shot at the win. If not ...well...
> 
> In my opinion anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree with that, Percy...only for the reason that the Patriots are probably the best second half team in the league.  Time after time they went into the locker room at half time and figured out whatever wasn't working in the first half and then blew out their opponent in the second half.  That's coaching.  You may not like Bill Belichick but give the man his due...there's never been a better in game coach than "The Hoodie"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly hope Belichick has the opportunity to find himself behind going into the second half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name a coach better suited to deal with just that, Huggy?  I know you Belichick haters don't want to admit it...but the guy is a borderline genius when it comes to mid-game strategy.  Time after time when it looked like the Patriots were in for a dog fight...they came out of the halftime locker room and smoked the opposition.  That isn't "cheating"...that's simply being a better coach than the other guy.
Click to expand...


Ya.  I'll take Carroll and his staff to come up with a winning second half strategy.

I don't "hate" Belichick.  Nothing I have posted would indicate I hate Belichick.

I don't respect cheaters and liars.  I believe Belichick is both.  Same goes for Brady.


----------



## mack20

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle can go into the half ahead, they have a shot at the win. If not ...well...
> 
> In my opinion anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree with that, Percy...only for the reason that the Patriots are probably the best second half team in the league.  Time after time they went into the locker room at half time and figured out whatever wasn't working in the first half and then blew out their opponent in the second half.  That's coaching.  You may not like Bill Belichick but give the man his due...there's never been a better in game coach than "The Hoodie"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly hope Belichick has the opportunity to find himself behind going into the second half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name a coach better suited to deal with just that, Huggy?  I know you Belichick haters don't want to admit it...but the guy is a borderline genius when it comes to mid-game strategy.  Time after time when it looked like the Patriots were in for a dog fight...they came out of the halftime locker room and smoked the opposition.  That isn't "cheating"...that's simply being a better coach than the other guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya.  I'll take Carroll and his staff to come up with a winning second half strategy.
> 
> I don't "hate" Belichick.  Nothing I have posted would indicate I hate Belichick.
> 
> I don't respect cheaters and liars.  I believe Belichick is both.  Same goes for Brady.
Click to expand...


But you're okay with Pete Carroll and the Seahawks PED use?


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle can go into the half ahead, they have a shot at the win. If not ...well...
> 
> In my opinion anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree with that, Percy...only for the reason that the Patriots are probably the best second half team in the league.  Time after time they went into the locker room at half time and figured out whatever wasn't working in the first half and then blew out their opponent in the second half.  That's coaching.  You may not like Bill Belichick but give the man his due...there's never been a better in game coach than "The Hoodie"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly hope Belichick has the opportunity to find himself behind going into the second half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name a coach better suited to deal with just that, Huggy?  I know you Belichick haters don't want to admit it...but the guy is a borderline genius when it comes to mid-game strategy.  Time after time when it looked like the Patriots were in for a dog fight...they came out of the halftime locker room and smoked the opposition.  That isn't "cheating"...that's simply being a better coach than the other guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya.  I'll take Carroll and his staff to come up with a winning second half strategy.
> 
> I don't "hate" Belichick.  Nothing I have posted would indicate I hate Belichick.
> 
> I don't respect cheaters and liars.  I believe Belichick is both.  Same goes for Brady.
Click to expand...


Oh, and that means SO much to everyone, what YOU believe.    Good grief.  You are NOT so important.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle can go into the half ahead, they have a shot at the win. If not ...well...
> 
> In my opinion anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree with that, Percy...only for the reason that the Patriots are probably the best second half team in the league.  Time after time they went into the locker room at half time and figured out whatever wasn't working in the first half and then blew out their opponent in the second half.  That's coaching.  You may not like Bill Belichick but give the man his due...there's never been a better in game coach than "The Hoodie"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly hope Belichick has the opportunity to find himself behind going into the second half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name a coach better suited to deal with just that, Huggy?  I know you Belichick haters don't want to admit it...but the guy is a borderline genius when it comes to mid-game strategy.  Time after time when it looked like the Patriots were in for a dog fight...they came out of the halftime locker room and smoked the opposition.  That isn't "cheating"...that's simply being a better coach than the other guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya.  I'll take Carroll and his staff to come up with a winning second half strategy.
> 
> I don't "hate" Belichick.  Nothing I have posted would indicate I hate Belichick.
> 
> I don't respect cheaters and liars.  I believe Belichick is both.  Same goes for Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and that means SO much to everyone, what YOU believe.    Good grief.  You are NOT so important.
Click to expand...


Oh  I see...Now YOU are going to dictate what I can respond to on my own thread?  

One doesn't have to be "important" to post here on USMB.  

I am and have been a very dedicated fan of the Seattle Seahawks since the team was formed in 1976.

I will still be here posting in support of my team win or lose.  Will you?


----------



## Theowl32

The Hawks are missing key pieces that they had last year. Their two DTs (Bryant and Mebane) and a real nice piece in Percy Harvin. Their wrs are just not as explosive as last year.

Rather simple offense for Belichick to game plan against. Of course you never know.

I think the Pats ought to have their way, unless Brady shits the bed like he did in his last two bowls.


----------



## Papageorgio

Defense wins titles, Seattle has a defense, ask Green Bay.

Seattle is a good second half team ask any number of there opponents.

The fact they don't have explosives WR doesn't stop them from having big plays.

Anyone thinking that the Pats are going to runaway with this game is nuts.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle can go into the half ahead, they have a shot at the win. If not ...well...
> 
> In my opinion anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree with that, Percy...only for the reason that the Patriots are probably the best second half team in the league.  Time after time they went into the locker room at half time and figured out whatever wasn't working in the first half and then blew out their opponent in the second half.  That's coaching.  You may not like Bill Belichick but give the man his due...there's never been a better in game coach than "The Hoodie"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly hope Belichick has the opportunity to find himself behind going into the second half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name a coach better suited to deal with just that, Huggy?  I know you Belichick haters don't want to admit it...but the guy is a borderline genius when it comes to mid-game strategy.  Time after time when it looked like the Patriots were in for a dog fight...they came out of the halftime locker room and smoked the opposition.  That isn't "cheating"...that's simply being a better coach than the other guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya.  I'll take Carroll and his staff to come up with a winning second half strategy.
> 
> I don't "hate" Belichick.  Nothing I have posted would indicate I hate Belichick.
> 
> I don't respect cheaters and liars.  I believe Belichick is both.  Same goes for Brady.
Click to expand...


Pete Carroll left USC one step ahead of NCAA sanctions that crippled the program.  You have a strange concept of what constitutes "cheating".


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree with that, Percy...only for the reason that the Patriots are probably the best second half team in the league.  Time after time they went into the locker room at half time and figured out whatever wasn't working in the first half and then blew out their opponent in the second half.  That's coaching.  You may not like Bill Belichick but give the man his due...there's never been a better in game coach than "The Hoodie"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope Belichick has the opportunity to find himself behind going into the second half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name a coach better suited to deal with just that, Huggy?  I know you Belichick haters don't want to admit it...but the guy is a borderline genius when it comes to mid-game strategy.  Time after time when it looked like the Patriots were in for a dog fight...they came out of the halftime locker room and smoked the opposition.  That isn't "cheating"...that's simply being a better coach than the other guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya.  I'll take Carroll and his staff to come up with a winning second half strategy.
> 
> I don't "hate" Belichick.  Nothing I have posted would indicate I hate Belichick.
> 
> I don't respect cheaters and liars.  I believe Belichick is both.  Same goes for Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and that means SO much to everyone, what YOU believe.    Good grief.  You are NOT so important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh  I see...Now YOU are going to dictate what I can respond to on my own thread?
> 
> One doesn't have to be "important" to post here on USMB.
> 
> I am and have been a very dedicated fan of the Seattle Seahawks since the team was formed in 1976.
> 
> I will still be here posting in support of my team win or lose.  Will you?
Click to expand...


Well, I'm glad to see you acknowledge that your opinions don't have anything to do with what actually may have happened.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle can go into the half ahead, they have a shot at the win. If not ...well...
> 
> In my opinion anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree with that, Percy...only for the reason that the Patriots are probably the best second half team in the league.  Time after time they went into the locker room at half time and figured out whatever wasn't working in the first half and then blew out their opponent in the second half.  That's coaching.  You may not like Bill Belichick but give the man his due...there's never been a better in game coach than "The Hoodie"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly hope Belichick has the opportunity to find himself behind going into the second half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name a coach better suited to deal with just that, Huggy?  I know you Belichick haters don't want to admit it...but the guy is a borderline genius when it comes to mid-game strategy.  Time after time when it looked like the Patriots were in for a dog fight...they came out of the halftime locker room and smoked the opposition.  That isn't "cheating"...that's simply being a better coach than the other guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya.  I'll take Carroll and his staff to come up with a winning second half strategy.
> 
> I don't "hate" Belichick.  Nothing I have posted would indicate I hate Belichick.
> 
> I don't respect cheaters and liars.  I believe Belichick is both.  Same goes for Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll left USC one step ahead of NCAA sanctions that crippled the program.  You have a strange concept of what constitutes "cheating".
Click to expand...


That and Seattle leading the NFL in PED suspensions since Carroll arrived there.

Add to that the preseason practice violations.

Report Seahawks fined stripped of minicamp days for violating no-contact practice rules ProFootballTalk

I don't see Carroll and the Hawks much different than Belichick and the Pats.


----------



## B. Kidd

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree with that, Percy...only for the reason that the Patriots are probably the best second half team in the league.  Time after time they went into the locker room at half time and figured out whatever wasn't working in the first half and then blew out their opponent in the second half.  That's coaching.  You may not like Bill Belichick but give the man his due...there's never been a better in game coach than "The Hoodie"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope Belichick has the opportunity to find himself behind going into the second half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name a coach better suited to deal with just that, Huggy?  I know you Belichick haters don't want to admit it...but the guy is a borderline genius when it comes to mid-game strategy.  Time after time when it looked like the Patriots were in for a dog fight...they came out of the halftime locker room and smoked the opposition.  That isn't "cheating"...that's simply being a better coach than the other guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya.  I'll take Carroll and his staff to come up with a winning second half strategy.
> 
> I don't "hate" Belichick.  Nothing I have posted would indicate I hate Belichick.
> 
> I don't respect cheaters and liars.  I believe Belichick is both.  Same goes for Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll left USC one step ahead of NCAA sanctions that crippled the program.  You have a strange concept of what constitutes "cheating".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That and Seattle leading the NFL in PED suspensions since Carroll arrived there.
> 
> Add to that the preseason practice violations.
> 
> Report Seahawks fined stripped of minicamp days for violating no-contact practice rules ProFootballTalk
> 
> I don't see Carroll and the Hawks much different than Belichick and the Pats.
Click to expand...


Game should be re-named this year the 'Super-Cheater Bowl'...........


----------



## BluePhantom

Oldstyle said:


> Take Seattle away from their 12th man advantage and they're a different team.  If a certain back-up Green Bay tight end catches an on-side kick that hit him in the face mask...then right now people would be talking about how awful Russell Wilson played in that game...not about how to "contain" him!



Take every team away from their home field and they don't play as well. BTW over the last 2 years Seattle has the best road winning percentage in the NFL (I am pretty sure at least....if not they are damned close)


----------



## BluePhantom

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree with that, Percy...only for the reason that the Patriots are probably the best second half team in the league.  Time after time they went into the locker room at half time and figured out whatever wasn't working in the first half and then blew out their opponent in the second half.  That's coaching.  You may not like Bill Belichick but give the man his due...there's never been a better in game coach than "The Hoodie"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope Belichick has the opportunity to find himself behind going into the second half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name a coach better suited to deal with just that, Huggy?  I know you Belichick haters don't want to admit it...but the guy is a borderline genius when it comes to mid-game strategy.  Time after time when it looked like the Patriots were in for a dog fight...they came out of the halftime locker room and smoked the opposition.  That isn't "cheating"...that's simply being a better coach than the other guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya.  I'll take Carroll and his staff to come up with a winning second half strategy.
> 
> I don't "hate" Belichick.  Nothing I have posted would indicate I hate Belichick.
> 
> I don't respect cheaters and liars.  I believe Belichick is both.  Same goes for Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll left USC one step ahead of NCAA sanctions that crippled the program.  You have a strange concept of what constitutes "cheating".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That and Seattle leading the NFL in PED suspensions since Carroll arrived there.
> 
> Add to that the preseason practice violations.
> 
> Report Seahawks fined stripped of minicamp days for violating no-contact practice rules ProFootballTalk
> 
> I don't see Carroll and the Hawks much different than Belichick and the Pats.
Click to expand...



If you are going to spread this crap on every thread I will correct you on every thread.  The honor of being the leader in PED suspensions since Carroll's arrival goes to the Giants and in no single season did Seattle lead the NFL in suspensions.

NFL Players say Brady is lying about not knowing the balls deflated Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## BluePhantom

Theowl32 said:


> The Hawks are missing key pieces that they had last year. Their two DTs (Bryant and Mebane) and a real nice piece in Percy Harvin. Their wrs are just not as explosive as last year.
> 
> Rather simple offense for Belichick to game plan against. Of course you never know.
> 
> I think the Pats ought to have their way, unless Brady shits the bed like he did in his last two bowls.



Seahawks are second in the NFL in rushing yards per attempt against even without Mebane and Bryant.  Mebane hurts of course but Seattle has plenty of bodies to make up for it.  They'll be fine


----------



## Oldstyle

BluePhantom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take Seattle away from their 12th man advantage and they're a different team.  If a certain back-up Green Bay tight end catches an on-side kick that hit him in the face mask...then right now people would be talking about how awful Russell Wilson played in that game...not about how to "contain" him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take every team away from their home field and they don't play as well. BTW over the last 2 years Seattle has the best road winning percentage in the NFL (I am pretty sure at least....if not they are damned close)
Click to expand...


I believe the Seahawks are 7 and 1 at home this year and 5 and 3 on the road.  It's obvious that they are MUCH better playing at home than they are on the road.  The amount of crowd noise generated in that stadium is hard on teams that like to audible at the line to change plays because verbal signals simply can't be heard.  And not *every* team plays better at home...Dallas was 8 and 0 on the road this year and 4 and 4 at home.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle can go into the half ahead, they have a shot at the win. If not ...well...
> 
> In my opinion anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree with that, Percy...only for the reason that the Patriots are probably the best second half team in the league.  Time after time they went into the locker room at half time and figured out whatever wasn't working in the first half and then blew out their opponent in the second half.  That's coaching.  You may not like Bill Belichick but give the man his due...there's never been a better in game coach than "The Hoodie"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly hope Belichick has the opportunity to find himself behind going into the second half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name a coach better suited to deal with just that, Huggy?  I know you Belichick haters don't want to admit it...but the guy is a borderline genius when it comes to mid-game strategy.  Time after time when it looked like the Patriots were in for a dog fight...they came out of the halftime locker room and smoked the opposition.  That isn't "cheating"...that's simply being a better coach than the other guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya.  I'll take Carroll and his staff to come up with a winning second half strategy.
> 
> I don't "hate" Belichick.  Nothing I have posted would indicate I hate Belichick.
> 
> I don't respect cheaters and liars.  I believe Belichick is both.  Same goes for Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll left USC one step ahead of NCAA sanctions that crippled the program.  You have a strange concept of what constitutes "cheating".
Click to expand...


The troubles at USC were because of an outside element offering financing for Reggie Bush's mom's house.  Carroll didn't DO anything illegal.  The NCAA felt that he should have kept a closer look at what Bush was doing.  This thread isn't about cheating.  Try to stay on topic.


----------



## BluePhantom

Oldstyle said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take Seattle away from their 12th man advantage and they're a different team.  If a certain back-up Green Bay tight end catches an on-side kick that hit him in the face mask...then right now people would be talking about how awful Russell Wilson played in that game...not about how to "contain" him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take every team away from their home field and they don't play as well. BTW over the last 2 years Seattle has the best road winning percentage in the NFL (I am pretty sure at least....if not they are damned close)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the Seahawks are 7 and 1 at home this year and 5 and 3 on the road.  It's obvious that they are MUCH better playing at home than they are on the road.  The amount of crowd noise generated in that stadium is hard on teams that like to audible at the line to change plays because verbal signals simply can't be heard.  And not *every* team plays better at home...Dallas was 8 and 0 on the road this year and 4 and 4 at home.
Click to expand...


A team going 8-0 on the road almost never happens  In fact in the last 24 years it has happened twice (the other being the 2007 Patriots). Additionally look who Dallas played on the road: Tennessee, St. Louis, Jacksonville,...you know....not exactly teams that put the fear of God into people.  As for this year the team with the second best road record is....gasp....the Seahawks at 5-3 (tied). Last year Dallas went 3-5 on the road and Seattle was 1st in the NFL at 6-2.  A team with 5 to 6 road wins is pretty solid on the road


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope Belichick has the opportunity to find himself behind going into the second half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name a coach better suited to deal with just that, Huggy?  I know you Belichick haters don't want to admit it...but the guy is a borderline genius when it comes to mid-game strategy.  Time after time when it looked like the Patriots were in for a dog fight...they came out of the halftime locker room and smoked the opposition.  That isn't "cheating"...that's simply being a better coach than the other guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya.  I'll take Carroll and his staff to come up with a winning second half strategy.
> 
> I don't "hate" Belichick.  Nothing I have posted would indicate I hate Belichick.
> 
> I don't respect cheaters and liars.  I believe Belichick is both.  Same goes for Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and that means SO much to everyone, what YOU believe.    Good grief.  You are NOT so important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh  I see...Now YOU are going to dictate what I can respond to on my own thread?
> 
> One doesn't have to be "important" to post here on USMB.
> 
> I am and have been a very dedicated fan of the Seattle Seahawks since the team was formed in 1976.
> 
> I will still be here posting in support of my team win or lose.  Will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm glad to see you acknowledge that your opinions don't have anything to do with what actually may have happened.
Click to expand...


There are plenty of threads on Patriot cheating.  Stay on topic.


----------



## HUGGY

B. Kidd said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope Belichick has the opportunity to find himself behind going into the second half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name a coach better suited to deal with just that, Huggy?  I know you Belichick haters don't want to admit it...but the guy is a borderline genius when it comes to mid-game strategy.  Time after time when it looked like the Patriots were in for a dog fight...they came out of the halftime locker room and smoked the opposition.  That isn't "cheating"...that's simply being a better coach than the other guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya.  I'll take Carroll and his staff to come up with a winning second half strategy.
> 
> I don't "hate" Belichick.  Nothing I have posted would indicate I hate Belichick.
> 
> I don't respect cheaters and liars.  I believe Belichick is both.  Same goes for Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll left USC one step ahead of NCAA sanctions that crippled the program.  You have a strange concept of what constitutes "cheating".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That and Seattle leading the NFL in PED suspensions since Carroll arrived there.
> 
> Add to that the preseason practice violations.
> 
> Report Seahawks fined stripped of minicamp days for violating no-contact practice rules ProFootballTalk
> 
> I don't see Carroll and the Hawks much different than Belichick and the Pats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Game should be re-named this year the 'Super-Cheater Bowl'...........
Click to expand...


Are you people brain dead?  If you have something to offer about the actual game have at it.  If not..go somewhere else.


----------



## HUGGY

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope Belichick has the opportunity to find himself behind going into the second half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name a coach better suited to deal with just that, Huggy?  I know you Belichick haters don't want to admit it...but the guy is a borderline genius when it comes to mid-game strategy.  Time after time when it looked like the Patriots were in for a dog fight...they came out of the halftime locker room and smoked the opposition.  That isn't "cheating"...that's simply being a better coach than the other guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya.  I'll take Carroll and his staff to come up with a winning second half strategy.
> 
> I don't "hate" Belichick.  Nothing I have posted would indicate I hate Belichick.
> 
> I don't respect cheaters and liars.  I believe Belichick is both.  Same goes for Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll left USC one step ahead of NCAA sanctions that crippled the program.  You have a strange concept of what constitutes "cheating".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That and Seattle leading the NFL in PED suspensions since Carroll arrived there.
> 
> Add to that the preseason practice violations.
> 
> Report Seahawks fined stripped of minicamp days for violating no-contact practice rules ProFootballTalk
> 
> I don't see Carroll and the Hawks much different than Belichick and the Pats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to spread this crap on every thread I will correct you on every thread.  The honor of being the leader in PED suspensions since Carroll's arrival goes to the Giants and in no single season did Seattle lead the NFL in suspensions.
> 
> NFL Players say Brady is lying about not knowing the balls deflated Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


You too?  Can at least the Seattle fans stay on topic?


----------



## HUGGY

BluePhantom said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hawks are missing key pieces that they had last year. Their two DTs (Bryant and Mebane) and a real nice piece in Percy Harvin. Their wrs are just not as explosive as last year.
> 
> Rather simple offense for Belichick to game plan against. Of course you never know.
> 
> I think the Pats ought to have their way, unless Brady shits the bed like he did in his last two bowls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seahawks are second in the NFL in rushing yards per attempt against even without Mebane and Bryant.  Mebane hurts of course but Seattle has plenty of bodies to make up for it.  They'll be fine
Click to expand...


The Hawks haven't skipped a beat in run Defense.  Most pundits believe that the Seahawks are as good or better than last season.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree with that, Percy...only for the reason that the Patriots are probably the best second half team in the league.  Time after time they went into the locker room at half time and figured out whatever wasn't working in the first half and then blew out their opponent in the second half.  That's coaching.  You may not like Bill Belichick but give the man his due...there's never been a better in game coach than "The Hoodie"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope Belichick has the opportunity to find himself behind going into the second half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name a coach better suited to deal with just that, Huggy?  I know you Belichick haters don't want to admit it...but the guy is a borderline genius when it comes to mid-game strategy.  Time after time when it looked like the Patriots were in for a dog fight...they came out of the halftime locker room and smoked the opposition.  That isn't "cheating"...that's simply being a better coach than the other guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya.  I'll take Carroll and his staff to come up with a winning second half strategy.
> 
> I don't "hate" Belichick.  Nothing I have posted would indicate I hate Belichick.
> 
> I don't respect cheaters and liars.  I believe Belichick is both.  Same goes for Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll left USC one step ahead of NCAA sanctions that crippled the program.  You have a strange concept of what constitutes "cheating".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The troubles at USC were because of an outside element offering financing for Reggie Bush's mom's house.  Carroll didn't DO anything illegal.  The NCAA felt that he should have kept a closer look at what Bush was doing.  This thread isn't about cheating.  Try to stay on topic.
Click to expand...


So Bill Belichick is responsible for knowing about the pressure in game balls because he's the head coach...but Pete Carroll isn't responsible for knowing that his star player is receiving financial benefits from USC boosters?  LOL  Really, Huggy?


----------



## Star

Oldstyle said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle can go into the half ahead, they have a shot at the win. If not ...well...
> 
> In my opinion anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree with that, Percy...only for the reason that the Patriots are probably the best second half team in the league.  Time after time they went into the locker room at half time and figured out whatever wasn't working in the first half and then blew out their opponent in the second half.  That's coaching.  You may not like Bill Belichick but give the man his due...there's never been a better in game coach than "The Hoodie"!
Click to expand...



You were right to say "probably", NE is a pretty good 2nd half team and Belichick's a pretty good game day coach but I don't know if he's the best ever, Pete Carroll's no slouch and-----and like it or not, when the history of NFC Championship games gets written -- Pete Carroll will be seen to have engineered the greatest comeback in NFL playoff history. Nobody will care that the weather let up at just the right moment for the Seattle Seahawks but-----but that said, in 2014 NE was only the 3rd best 2nd half team in the NFL, 7/10th of point better than the Seattle Seahawks ☛ *here*





.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take Seattle away from their 12th man advantage and they're a different team.  If a certain back-up Green Bay tight end catches an on-side kick that hit him in the face mask...then right now people would be talking about how awful Russell Wilson played in that game...not about how to "contain" him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take every team away from their home field and they don't play as well. BTW over the last 2 years Seattle has the best road winning percentage in the NFL (I am pretty sure at least....if not they are damned close)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the Seahawks are 7 and 1 at home this year and 5 and 3 on the road.  It's obvious that they are MUCH better playing at home than they are on the road.  The amount of crowd noise generated in that stadium is hard on teams that like to audible at the line to change plays because verbal signals simply can't be heard.  And not *every* team plays better at home...Dallas was 8 and 0 on the road this year and 4 and 4 at home.
Click to expand...


This game is more comparable to last years Super Bowl than it is to a typical away game.  Both teams will be missing their usual home crowd support.  There should still be more Seahawk fans in AZ than travel in support of the Patriots.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope Belichick has the opportunity to find himself behind going into the second half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name a coach better suited to deal with just that, Huggy?  I know you Belichick haters don't want to admit it...but the guy is a borderline genius when it comes to mid-game strategy.  Time after time when it looked like the Patriots were in for a dog fight...they came out of the halftime locker room and smoked the opposition.  That isn't "cheating"...that's simply being a better coach than the other guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya.  I'll take Carroll and his staff to come up with a winning second half strategy.
> 
> I don't "hate" Belichick.  Nothing I have posted would indicate I hate Belichick.
> 
> I don't respect cheaters and liars.  I believe Belichick is both.  Same goes for Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll left USC one step ahead of NCAA sanctions that crippled the program.  You have a strange concept of what constitutes "cheating".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The troubles at USC were because of an outside element offering financing for Reggie Bush's mom's house.  Carroll didn't DO anything illegal.  The NCAA felt that he should have kept a closer look at what Bush was doing.  This thread isn't about cheating.  Try to stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Bill Belichick is responsible for knowing about the pressure in game balls because he's the head coach...but Pete Carroll isn't responsible for knowing that his star player is receiving financial benefits from USC boosters?  LOL  Really, Huggy?
Click to expand...


Go away.  Really.


----------



## Oldstyle

Star said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle can go into the half ahead, they have a shot at the win. If not ...well...
> 
> In my opinion anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree with that, Percy...only for the reason that the Patriots are probably the best second half team in the league.  Time after time they went into the locker room at half time and figured out whatever wasn't working in the first half and then blew out their opponent in the second half.  That's coaching.  You may not like Bill Belichick but give the man his due...there's never been a better in game coach than "The Hoodie"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You were right to say "probably", NE is a pretty good 2nd half team and Belichick's a pretty good game day coach but I don't know if he's the best ever, Pete Carroll's no slouch and-----and like it or not, when the history of NFC Championship games gets written -- Pete Carroll will be seen to have engineered the greatest comeback in NFL playoff history. Nobody will care that the weather let up at just the right moment for the Seattle Seahawks but-----but that said, in 2014 NE was only the 3rd best 2nd half team in the NFL, 7/10th of point better than the Seattle Seahawks ☛ *here*
> 
> 
> View attachment 36192​.
Click to expand...


Was it Pete Carroll's strategies that made the comeback possible or was it simply the Green Bay Packers failing to make plays, Star?  I'll give Seattle full credit for not giving up but lets be honest here...if a certain Green Bay Packer back up tight end catches the on side kick with his hands instead of his face mask...then we're here talking about how the Seattle team melted down in the playoffs.


----------



## HUGGY

Both teams in the NFC Championship game were the recipient of good fortune.  It's what a team does with the "luck" that makes the difference or what they DON'T do with the luck.

In Seattle's case the way the Defense held the Packers to 9 points when the Packers were "lucky" instead of giving up 21 was what really was the difference in the game.

As far as who is more likely to make up a second half deficit if one exists I think Russell Wilson showed he is as good as anybody at pulling one's fat out of the fire.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name a coach better suited to deal with just that, Huggy?  I know you Belichick haters don't want to admit it...but the guy is a borderline genius when it comes to mid-game strategy.  Time after time when it looked like the Patriots were in for a dog fight...they came out of the halftime locker room and smoked the opposition.  That isn't "cheating"...that's simply being a better coach than the other guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya.  I'll take Carroll and his staff to come up with a winning second half strategy.
> 
> I don't "hate" Belichick.  Nothing I have posted would indicate I hate Belichick.
> 
> I don't respect cheaters and liars.  I believe Belichick is both.  Same goes for Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and that means SO much to everyone, what YOU believe.    Good grief.  You are NOT so important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh  I see...Now YOU are going to dictate what I can respond to on my own thread?
> 
> One doesn't have to be "important" to post here on USMB.
> 
> I am and have been a very dedicated fan of the Seattle Seahawks since the team was formed in 1976.
> 
> I will still be here posting in support of my team win or lose.  Will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm glad to see you acknowledge that your opinions don't have anything to do with what actually may have happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of threads on Patriot cheating.  Stay on topic.
Click to expand...


Fine, but you started it.   

The Patriots are going to win of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take Seattle away from their 12th man advantage and they're a different team.  If a certain back-up Green Bay tight end catches an on-side kick that hit him in the face mask...then right now people would be talking about how awful Russell Wilson played in that game...not about how to "contain" him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take every team away from their home field and they don't play as well. BTW over the last 2 years Seattle has the best road winning percentage in the NFL (I am pretty sure at least....if not they are damned close)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the Seahawks are 7 and 1 at home this year and 5 and 3 on the road.  It's obvious that they are MUCH better playing at home than they are on the road.  The amount of crowd noise generated in that stadium is hard on teams that like to audible at the line to change plays because verbal signals simply can't be heard.  And not *every* team plays better at home...Dallas was 8 and 0 on the road this year and 4 and 4 at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This game is more comparable to last years Super Bowl than it is to a typical away game.  Both teams will be missing their usual home crowd support.  There should still be more Seahawk fans in AZ than travel in support of the Patriots.
Click to expand...

actually i would be surprised if this isnt a home game for the seahawks the fact when they play games in arizona,they always have an equal amount of seahawk  fans for those games as cardinal fans.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Miller, who grew up in Southern California as a Rams fan and signed with the team in 1994, remembers the good years in L.A., too, winning teams and playoff games — even a Super Bowl appearance in the 1979 season — and he hopes history will repeat itself.

"Back in the day, the Rams had a great following," he says. "They had a great history, and they had a lot of appeal to the Hollywood scene. It will be interesting to see if they can recreate that. Because I'd sure like to see it."

Hostetler grew up, went to college and played most of his NFL career on the East Coast, and he finds it unbelievable that the NFL has not done business in sunny Southern California for two decades.

"There was a joke between my wife and me," Hostetler says. "We'd wake up every morning and we'd look out and it would be beautiful, and it was like that every morning. And we'd say to each other, 'Oh wow, another day like this.' It was amazing to play in L.A. with everything around us. You had the ocean. It was the best of all worlds as far as a place to play."

20 years later fans wait for return of Rams Raiders


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Well, apparently that is not good enough for one local news station, who has turned their back on the local franchise and their fans. FOX 5 in Springfield, who have the privilege of airing the St. Louis Rams game to thousands of residents in Missouri, has announced that instead of supporting their local fans base, they have, instead, chosen to show the Green Bay Packers vs. Detroit Lions game on Sunday.

comedy gold.

FOX 5 Springfield Snubs Local Fans By Not Showing Rams


----------



## mack20

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take Seattle away from their 12th man advantage and they're a different team.  If a certain back-up Green Bay tight end catches an on-side kick that hit him in the face mask...then right now people would be talking about how awful Russell Wilson played in that game...not about how to "contain" him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take every team away from their home field and they don't play as well. BTW over the last 2 years Seattle has the best road winning percentage in the NFL (I am pretty sure at least....if not they are damned close)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the Seahawks are 7 and 1 at home this year and 5 and 3 on the road.  It's obvious that they are MUCH better playing at home than they are on the road.  The amount of crowd noise generated in that stadium is hard on teams that like to audible at the line to change plays because verbal signals simply can't be heard.  And not *every* team plays better at home...Dallas was 8 and 0 on the road this year and 4 and 4 at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This game is more comparable to last years Super Bowl than it is to a typical away game.  Both teams will be missing their usual home crowd support.  There should still be more Seahawk fans in AZ than travel in support of the Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually i would be surprised if this isnt a home game for the seahawks the fact when they play games in arizona,they always have an equal amount of seahawk  fans for those games as cardinal fans.
Click to expand...


And every time the Pats play the Chargers Qualcomm has Patriots fans coming out the wazoo.  I wouldn't underestimate the fan base in that part of the country.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

at 2014 years end,6 OF 7 LA teams are top 10 in attendance.USC and UCLA each put 70k in the stands.LA RAMS have 4 of NFL's largest attended games.


----------



## Star

Oldstyle said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle can go into the half ahead, they have a shot at the win. If not ...well...
> 
> In my opinion anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree with that, Percy...only for the reason that the Patriots are probably the best second half team in the league.  Time after time they went into the locker room at half time and figured out whatever wasn't working in the first half and then blew out their opponent in the second half.  That's coaching.  You may not like Bill Belichick but give the man his due...there's never been a better in game coach than "The Hoodie"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You were right to say "probably", NE is a pretty good 2nd half team and Belichick's a pretty good game day coach but I don't know if he's the best ever, Pete Carroll's no slouch and-----and like it or not, when the history of NFC Championship games gets written -- Pete Carroll will be seen to have engineered the greatest comeback in NFL playoff history. Nobody will care that the weather let up at just the right moment for the Seattle Seahawks but-----but that said, in 2014 NE was only the 3rd best 2nd half team in the NFL, 7/10th of point better than the Seattle Seahawks ☛ *here*
> 
> 
> View attachment 36192​.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it Pete Carroll's strategies that made the comeback possible or was it simply the Green Bay Packers failing to make plays, Star?  I'll give Seattle full credit for not giving up but lets be honest here...if a certain Green Bay Packer back up tight end catches the on side kick with his hands instead of his face mask...then we're here talking about how the Seattle team melted down in the playoffs.
Click to expand...



Of course Pete Carroll's strategies made the comeback possible - who do you think puts/signs off on the Seattle Seahawks game plan?

Coulda, woulda, shoulda's are kinda fun to play while sitting in a sports bar telling lies about 'if only's' over a couple of beers but-----but when we sober up, and the hangover wears off, watch the replay(s) on SC, reality sets in and we have to admit that what coulda been, woulda been, shoulda been wasn't. Then-----then you have to live with the fact that the weather let up, Seattle stood up, and the Packers fucked up - when you sober up, deal with it, K. 


*woo-hoo-youtube*
*☝*Reality*☝*​
.


----------



## ChrisL

mack20 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take Seattle away from their 12th man advantage and they're a different team.  If a certain back-up Green Bay tight end catches an on-side kick that hit him in the face mask...then right now people would be talking about how awful Russell Wilson played in that game...not about how to "contain" him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take every team away from their home field and they don't play as well. BTW over the last 2 years Seattle has the best road winning percentage in the NFL (I am pretty sure at least....if not they are damned close)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the Seahawks are 7 and 1 at home this year and 5 and 3 on the road.  It's obvious that they are MUCH better playing at home than they are on the road.  The amount of crowd noise generated in that stadium is hard on teams that like to audible at the line to change plays because verbal signals simply can't be heard.  And not *every* team plays better at home...Dallas was 8 and 0 on the road this year and 4 and 4 at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This game is more comparable to last years Super Bowl than it is to a typical away game.  Both teams will be missing their usual home crowd support.  There should still be more Seahawk fans in AZ than travel in support of the Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually i would be surprised if this isnt a home game for the seahawks the fact when they play games in arizona,they always have an equal amount of seahawk  fans for those games as cardinal fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And every time the Pats play the Chargers Qualcomm has Patriots fans coming out the wazoo.  I wouldn't underestimate the fan base in that part of the country.
Click to expand...


New England fans are VERY loyal to their teams.  There are former New Englanders all over the country who are still fans of their New England teams.  Just look at Red Sox Nation.  We love our local sports teams here.


----------



## Jroc

HUGGY said:


> I hope the allegations of cheating against the Patriots gets resolved quickly.
> 
> Seattle deserves a good qualified opponent for Super Bowl 49.
> 
> Seattle's fans deserve a good game.
> 
> We don't have to worry about New England cheating in Arizona.
> 
> Whatever consequences the Patriots have to accept for their breaking rules last season and in the playoffs must be handed out to them after the game.
> 
> That is all the conversation about cheating I would like to see on this thread.  Please take Inflate/Deflate-Gate on to other threads.
> 
> This thread is *ONLY* about the matchup between the teams.
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah "Seattle deserves a good game", after that pathetic performance at home they shouldn't even be in the Superbowl.... pats by 10


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope Belichick has the opportunity to find himself behind going into the second half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name a coach better suited to deal with just that, Huggy?  I know you Belichick haters don't want to admit it...but the guy is a borderline genius when it comes to mid-game strategy.  Time after time when it looked like the Patriots were in for a dog fight...they came out of the halftime locker room and smoked the opposition.  That isn't "cheating"...that's simply being a better coach than the other guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya.  I'll take Carroll and his staff to come up with a winning second half strategy.
> 
> I don't "hate" Belichick.  Nothing I have posted would indicate I hate Belichick.
> 
> I don't respect cheaters and liars.  I believe Belichick is both.  Same goes for Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll left USC one step ahead of NCAA sanctions that crippled the program.  You have a strange concept of what constitutes "cheating".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That and Seattle leading the NFL in PED suspensions since Carroll arrived there.
> 
> Add to that the preseason practice violations.
> 
> Report Seahawks fined stripped of minicamp days for violating no-contact practice rules ProFootballTalk
> 
> I don't see Carroll and the Hawks much different than Belichick and the Pats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to spread this crap on every thread I will correct you on every thread.  The honor of being the leader in PED suspensions since Carroll's arrival goes to the Giants and in no single season did Seattle lead the NFL in suspensions.
> 
> NFL Players say Brady is lying about not knowing the balls deflated Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...



Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - ESPN

This doesn't include Sherman's violation which was overturned because the specimen was leaking. 

You also didn't include the practice fine over the summer, it doesn't include Carroll's cheating at USC.


----------



## HUGGY

Carroll is pretty good in clutch situations. Wilson may be better.  They had Wilson mic'd up for the Packer game and the conversation between him and Pete was interesting.  Russell told Pete he was looking for a certain coverage..."Cover Zero" and if he saw it he would call the "check" which was a deep route to Kearse because there would be no "on top" or safety help.  That perfect 35 yard pass from the pocket in overtime that won the game was Wilson's call.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Carroll is pretty good in clutch situations. Wilson may be better.  They had Wilson mic'd up for the Packer game and the conversation between him and Pete was interesting.  Russell told Pete he was looking for a certain coverage..."Cover Zero" and if he saw it he would call the "check" which was a deep route to Kearse because there would be no "on top" or safety help.  That perfect 35 yard pass from the pocket in overtime that won the game was Wilson's call.


I agree, but I go one further, Wilson thrives on pressure.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll is pretty good in clutch situations. Wilson may be better.  They had Wilson mic'd up for the Packer game and the conversation between him and Pete was interesting.  Russell told Pete he was looking for a certain coverage..."Cover Zero" and if he saw it he would call the "check" which was a deep route to Kearse because there would be no "on top" or safety help.  That perfect 35 yard pass from the pocket in overtime that won the game was Wilson's call.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but I go one further, Wilson thrives on pressure.
Click to expand...


So does Tom Brady.  It's a well known fact that the Patriots have come from behind to win games many times.  Tom Brady is like a machine when he has his mind set on that end zone, especially when time is tight and they are behind.  He can march right on down the field and score and has done so many times.   

Pats by 10, at least.


----------



## Jroc

HUGGY said:


> Carroll is pretty good in clutch situations. Wilson may be better.  They had Wilson mic'd up for the Packer game and the conversation between him and Pete was interesting.  Russell told Pete he was looking for a certain coverage..."Cover Zero" and if he saw it he would call the "check" which was a deep route to Kearse because there would be no "on top" or safety help.  That perfect 35 yard pass from the pocket in overtime that won the game was Wilson's call.


 That game should have never gone to overtime Green bay gave the game away.....Wilson was terrible not sure how anyone could be impressed with the way he played. he's a good guy though I'll say that


----------



## ChrisL

Jroc said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll is pretty good in clutch situations. Wilson may be better.  They had Wilson mic'd up for the Packer game and the conversation between him and Pete was interesting.  Russell told Pete he was looking for a certain coverage..."Cover Zero" and if he saw it he would call the "check" which was a deep route to Kearse because there would be no "on top" or safety help.  That perfect 35 yard pass from the pocket in overtime that won the game was Wilson's call.
> 
> 
> 
> That game should have never gone to overtime Green bay gave the game away.....Wilson was terrible not sure how anyone could be impressed with the way he played. he's a good guy though I'll say that
Click to expand...


Green Bay sure didn't seem to be playing their best.  I wasn't really impressed with the way either of those teams played, TBH.  I don't think they're much of a threat to NE no matter the size of their balls.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll is pretty good in clutch situations. Wilson may be better.  They had Wilson mic'd up for the Packer game and the conversation between him and Pete was interesting.  Russell told Pete he was looking for a certain coverage..."Cover Zero" and if he saw it he would call the "check" which was a deep route to Kearse because there would be no "on top" or safety help.  That perfect 35 yard pass from the pocket in overtime that won the game was Wilson's call.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but I go one further, Wilson thrives on pressure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does Tom Brady.  It's a well known fact that the Patriots have come from behind to win games many times.  Tom Brady is like a machine when he has his mind set on that end zone, especially when time is tight and they are behind.  He can march right on down the field and score and has done so many times.
> 
> Pats by 10, at least.
Click to expand...


I never said otherwise, Brady is good at rallying his team. I think Wilson thrives on it, his attitude reminds me of Stabler.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll is pretty good in clutch situations. Wilson may be better.  They had Wilson mic'd up for the Packer game and the conversation between him and Pete was interesting.  Russell told Pete he was looking for a certain coverage..."Cover Zero" and if he saw it he would call the "check" which was a deep route to Kearse because there would be no "on top" or safety help.  That perfect 35 yard pass from the pocket in overtime that won the game was Wilson's call.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but I go one further, Wilson thrives on pressure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does Tom Brady.  It's a well known fact that the Patriots have come from behind to win games many times.  Tom Brady is like a machine when he has his mind set on that end zone, especially when time is tight and they are behind.  He can march right on down the field and score and has done so many times.
> 
> Pats by 10, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said otherwise, Brady is good at rallying his team. I think Wilson thrives on it, his attitude reminds me of Stabler.
Click to expand...


I don't know who Stabler is, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Jroc

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll is pretty good in clutch situations. Wilson may be better.  They had Wilson mic'd up for the Packer game and the conversation between him and Pete was interesting.  Russell told Pete he was looking for a certain coverage..."Cover Zero" and if he saw it he would call the "check" which was a deep route to Kearse because there would be no "on top" or safety help.  That perfect 35 yard pass from the pocket in overtime that won the game was Wilson's call.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but I go one further, Wilson thrives on pressure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does Tom Brady.  It's a well known fact that the Patriots have come from behind to win games many times.  Tom Brady is like a machine when he has his mind set on that end zone, especially when time is tight and they are behind.  He can march right on down the field and score and has done so many times.
> 
> Pats by 10, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said otherwise, Brady is good at rallying his team. I think Wilson thrives on it, his attitude reminds me of Stabler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know who Stabler is, so I can't comment on that.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Jroc said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll is pretty good in clutch situations. Wilson may be better.  They had Wilson mic'd up for the Packer game and the conversation between him and Pete was interesting.  Russell told Pete he was looking for a certain coverage..."Cover Zero" and if he saw it he would call the "check" which was a deep route to Kearse because there would be no "on top" or safety help.  That perfect 35 yard pass from the pocket in overtime that won the game was Wilson's call.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but I go one further, Wilson thrives on pressure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does Tom Brady.  It's a well known fact that the Patriots have come from behind to win games many times.  Tom Brady is like a machine when he has his mind set on that end zone, especially when time is tight and they are behind.  He can march right on down the field and score and has done so many times.
> 
> Pats by 10, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said otherwise, Brady is good at rallying his team. I think Wilson thrives on it, his attitude reminds me of Stabler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know who Stabler is, so I can't comment on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Interesting.  He seemed pretty good.  Before my time though, that's why I didn't know who he was.  Thanks.


----------



## HUGGY

Once or twice in a lifetime a QB comes along in a team that has a real knack for coming back from early poor performances.  That is the nature of the comeback.  A team doesn't fall behind by two or three scores if the QB is playing great.

Wilson's first signature comeback game will always be the game in Chicago.  In that game Seattle came from behind it was 14 -10 and with 24 seconds on the clock Russell threw a 14 yard TD to Golden Tate to go ahead 17-10.  Chicago miraculously got into position to kick a 47 yard FG to end the contest in a tie.  THEN in OT not dissimilar to last Sunday's game drove straight down the field and threw a 13 yard OT TD pass to Rice for the win.


----------



## saveliberty

Refs are suppose to check the balls prior to the footballs going out to the field.  Once out there, you have to deflate them in front of what?  40-60,000 fans?  The refs have proven themselves to have serious judgments issues this post season.  It is a nonissue, let's play some football!  Best team wins without refs giving it to one team or the other.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Once or twice in a lifetime a QB comes along in a team that has a real knack for coming back from early poor performances.  That is the nature of the comeback.  A team doesn't fall behind by two or three scores if the QB is playing great.
> 
> Wilson's first signature comeback game will always be the game in Chicago.  In that game Seattle came from behind it was 14 -10 and with 24 seconds on the clock Russell threw a 14 yard TD to Golden Tate to go ahead 17-10.  Chicago miraculously got into position to kick a 47 yard FG to end the contest in a tie.  THEN in OT not dissimilar to last Sunday's game drove straight down the field and threw a 13 yard OT TD pass to Rice for the win.



Sorry he isn't a once or twice in a lifetime type comeback QB. 

Remember Manning, Montana, Elway, Marino, Young, Stabler, Staubach, they have comeback many times. Roethlisberger had a great comeback this year, also Farve, and Aikman and a long list of others.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> Once or twice in a lifetime a QB comes along in a team that has a real knack for coming back from early poor performances.  That is the nature of the comeback.  A team doesn't fall behind by two or three scores if the QB is playing great.
> 
> Wilson's first signature comeback game will always be the game in Chicago.  In that game Seattle came from behind it was 14 -10 and with 24 seconds on the clock Russell threw a 14 yard TD to Golden Tate to go ahead 17-10.  Chicago miraculously got into position to kick a 47 yard FG to end the contest in a tie.  THEN in OT not dissimilar to last Sunday's game drove straight down the field and threw a 13 yard OT TD pass to Rice for the win.



I think you must have a shrine where you worship the Seahawks.


----------



## BluePhantom

Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name a coach better suited to deal with just that, Huggy?  I know you Belichick haters don't want to admit it...but the guy is a borderline genius when it comes to mid-game strategy.  Time after time when it looked like the Patriots were in for a dog fight...they came out of the halftime locker room and smoked the opposition.  That isn't "cheating"...that's simply being a better coach than the other guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya.  I'll take Carroll and his staff to come up with a winning second half strategy.
> 
> I don't "hate" Belichick.  Nothing I have posted would indicate I hate Belichick.
> 
> I don't respect cheaters and liars.  I believe Belichick is both.  Same goes for Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll left USC one step ahead of NCAA sanctions that crippled the program.  You have a strange concept of what constitutes "cheating".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That and Seattle leading the NFL in PED suspensions since Carroll arrived there.
> 
> Add to that the preseason practice violations.
> 
> Report Seahawks fined stripped of minicamp days for violating no-contact practice rules ProFootballTalk
> 
> I don't see Carroll and the Hawks much different than Belichick and the Pats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to spread this crap on every thread I will correct you on every thread.  The honor of being the leader in PED suspensions since Carroll's arrival goes to the Giants and in no single season did Seattle lead the NFL in suspensions.
> 
> NFL Players say Brady is lying about not knowing the balls deflated Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - ESPN
> 
> This doesn't include Sherman's violation which was overturned because the specimen was leaking.
> 
> You also didn't include the practice fine over the summer, it doesn't include Carroll's cheating at USC.
Click to expand...


Out of respect for Huggy I will not respond to this or anything else not having to do with the actual game on this thread.  If you like I can respond on any of the several other threads where you have spread this bullshit.  I will say nothing further about it here


----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> Once or twice in a lifetime a QB comes along in a team that has a real knack for coming back from early poor performances.  That is the nature of the comeback.  A team doesn't fall behind by two or three scores if the QB is playing great.
> 
> Wilson's first signature comeback game will always be the game in Chicago.  In that game Seattle came from behind it was 14 -10 and with 24 seconds on the clock Russell threw a 14 yard TD to Golden Tate to go ahead 17-10.  Chicago miraculously got into position to kick a 47 yard FG to end the contest in a tie.  THEN in OT not dissimilar to last Sunday's game drove straight down the field and threw a 13 yard OT TD pass to Rice for the win.



Actually I think my favorite 4th quarter comeback victory was his second one.  It was a 2012 game and Wilson was in his 6th start as a professional.  The defense was good but nothing like they are now.  With 9:21 left in the game Seattle is down 23-10 and Wilson goes on a tear scoring two touchdowns including a fantastic 46 yard touchdown strike to take a 24-23 lead with 1:18 left.  God who was that game against?  I can't seem to remember...it's on the tip of my tongue.  Anyone help me out?


----------



## BluePhantom

ok to the topic at hand instead of all the other crap.  To me it's all about rushing and probabilities. For example:

- LaGarrette Blount ran 30 times for 148 (4.9 ypc ave) and the Patriots ran 40 times for 177 yards (4.4 ypc) against the Colts.  The Colts are ranked 23rd in yards per carry allowed and 19th in rushing defense DVOA at -6.6%.  Neither Blount nor New England as a whole have done anything all year to replicate those numbers and in fact against Baltimore Blount rushed for 0.3 ypc and the Patriots ran for 1.1 ypc as a team.  Baltimore is 3rd in the NFL in yards per carry allowed at 3.6 and 5th in rushing defense DVOA at -19.3%.  Seattle is 2nd in ypc allowed at 3.4 and 2nd in rushing defense DVOA at -25.1%.  Which is more probable? That New England will run like they did against Indianapolis or like they did against Baltimore?  It's more probable that they will get shut down again.

- Both Indianapolis and Baltimore ran well against New England (although neither of them did it enough) at 4.4 and 4.9 ypc respectively.  New England is a respectable 9th in ypc allowed at 4.0 but a very mediocre 14th in rushing defense DVOA at -10.4 (or just slightly better than the Colts rushing defense).  But Baltimore is 18th in rushing DVOA at -6.0% where Indianapolis is a depressing 27th at -15.9%.  Seattle on the other hand is 1st at 29.9% DVOA.  What is more probable?  That New England will shut down Lynch and contain Wilson or that Lynch and Wilson will run at will against the Patriots?  Obviously, it's more probable that the Seahawks will run at will. 

- I could do a similar exercise with the passing games but I already did once on another thread.  It's quite simple....in order to beat Seattle you must do three things....1) run the ball, 2) create turnovers, 3) stop the big play.  It is unlikely that New England will be able to run or stop the run.  Seattle creates turnovers especially when the other team is passing....Rodgers, Manning, and even Brady can attest to that. Seattle leads the NFL in big plays over 20 yards.

While anything can happen and is possible, it's far more probable that the running games will determine the winner and that favors Seattle.

Seattle wins 31-23


----------



## BluePhantom

Just a suggested betting strategy for those who care.  The statistics and probabilities heavily favor Seattle.  As with everything we are talking probabilities here so even if the Patriots happen to win big....it *could *happen, it's just not likely.  Much like last year's Super Bowl.  It was probable that Seattle would win (that's why most of the professional gamblers bet on Seattle).  It was improbable that they would win by the score they did...but they did.  

Last year the Super Bowl line opened at Seattle -2.5.  Then it swung back the other way.  This year it opened at Seattle -2.5 and it swung back to pick 'em. Since the line is set by how much money is being laid in order to get an even amount of money on both sides (and not by who Vegas actually thinks will win), the smart move is to wait until the line swings more toward the Patriots and then bet on Seattle.

The statistical probabilities favor Seattle, but because most people bet with their hearts and not their heads and because New England has a larger fan base, the majority of the amateur money will go on New England and that will swing the line (this has already happened actually but it has stalled because of the uncertainty regarding possible suspensions).  It seems that, while New England may face some penalties it won't happen before the Super Bowl and after Belichick's (BS) explanation today, the line will again increase toward New England.  

The whales (big bettors) will drop everything hard on Seattle just before kickoff (barring some freak injury or suspension).  Wait until the line gets to favor New England by a point...hopefully two...and drop big on Seattle.  You may lose, you may win....anything can happen on any given day....but the numbers favor Seattle by 9 or 10.


----------



## Steinlight

Are seahawks fans known for being assholes? Or do they just have a band of online faggots in america who whore for them? I can think of some real football(what you guys call "soccer") in Europe that have the same fans. Hopefully most people hate them yes?

I don't know anything about the game. But based on all this nonsense, I think the Patriots will win. Generally, the teams that talk trash and the media that talks trash will result in the team getting attacked rising above and winning in my opinion. Patriots will win by a good deal. I bet football, not american football, but have thought about laying a bet on Patriots to win straight because of this.


----------



## HUGGY

Steinlight said:


> Are seahawks fans known for being assholes? Or do they just have a band of online faggots in america who whore for them? I can think of some real football(what you guys call "soccer") in Europe that have the same fans. Hopefully most people hate them yes?
> 
> *I don't know anything about the game.* But based on all this nonsense, I think the Patriots will win. Generally, the teams that talk trash and the media that talks trash will result in the team getting attacked rising above and winning in my opinion. Patriots will win by a good deal. I bet football, not american football, but have thought about laying a bet on Patriots to win straight because of this.



You are an idiot.  Let's get that out of the way from the start.

You know NOTHING yet trot right into areas that require some expertise. 

I hope you mortgage all your real estate and liquid assets and bet on NE.  You obviously are in need of a serious life's lesson.  

Every team and city has a certain % of it's asshole fans.  Seattle is no different with the statistical deviation that Seattle is known as one of the most polite cities in the U S bending the curve towards less assholes per ca pita.


----------



## HUGGY

One statistic that the betting public should consider is that Seattle hasn't lost a football game in over two years by more than around ten points.

More stats..

They have allowed an average of less than 10 points scored against them in their last 7 games. 

The 4th qtr stats are rediculous in the Seahawk's favor.  Something in the neighborhood of 150-20 in a butt load of successive games.

If New England expects to win they had better get ahead by more than three scores by halftime.


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya.  I'll take Carroll and his staff to come up with a winning second half strategy.
> 
> I don't "hate" Belichick.  Nothing I have posted would indicate I hate Belichick.
> 
> I don't respect cheaters and liars.  I believe Belichick is both.  Same goes for Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll left USC one step ahead of NCAA sanctions that crippled the program.  You have a strange concept of what constitutes "cheating".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That and Seattle leading the NFL in PED suspensions since Carroll arrived there.
> 
> Add to that the preseason practice violations.
> 
> Report Seahawks fined stripped of minicamp days for violating no-contact practice rules ProFootballTalk
> 
> I don't see Carroll and the Hawks much different than Belichick and the Pats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to spread this crap on every thread I will correct you on every thread.  The honor of being the leader in PED suspensions since Carroll's arrival goes to the Giants and in no single season did Seattle lead the NFL in suspensions.
> 
> NFL Players say Brady is lying about not knowing the balls deflated Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - ESPN
> 
> This doesn't include Sherman's violation which was overturned because the specimen was leaking.
> 
> You also didn't include the practice fine over the summer, it doesn't include Carroll's cheating at USC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of respect for Huggy I will not respond to this or anything else not having to do with the actual game on this thread.  If you like I can respond on any of the several other threads where you have spread this bullshit.  I will say nothing further about it here
Click to expand...


Can't refute it,, okay, no problem.


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once or twice in a lifetime a QB comes along in a team that has a real knack for coming back from early poor performances.  That is the nature of the comeback.  A team doesn't fall behind by two or three scores if the QB is playing great.
> 
> Wilson's first signature comeback game will always be the game in Chicago.  In that game Seattle came from behind it was 14 -10 and with 24 seconds on the clock Russell threw a 14 yard TD to Golden Tate to go ahead 17-10.  Chicago miraculously got into position to kick a 47 yard FG to end the contest in a tie.  THEN in OT not dissimilar to last Sunday's game drove straight down the field and threw a 13 yard OT TD pass to Rice for the win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I think my favorite 4th quarter comeback victory was his second one.  It was a 2012 game and Wilson was in his 6th start as a professional.  The defense was good but nothing like they are now.  With 9:21 left in the game Seattle is down 23-10 and Wilson goes on a tear scoring two touchdowns including a fantastic 46 yard touchdown strike to take a 24-23 lead with 1:18 left.  God who was that game against?  I can't seem to remember...it's on the tip of my tongue.  Anyone help me out?
Click to expand...


Not seeing what this has to do with the Seattle New England game, maybe you should start a favorite Seattle game thread.


----------



## ChrisL

Good, yes, everyone be against NE.  That ALWAYS helps us.  The Patriots play their absolute best under the worst pressure, so bring it.


----------



## BluePhantom

Steinlight said:


> Are seahawks fans known for being assholes? Or do they just have a band of online faggots in america who whore for them? I can think of some real football(what you guys call "soccer") in Europe that have the same fans. Hopefully most people hate them yes?
> 
> I don't know anything about the game. But based on all this nonsense, I think the Patriots will win. Generally, the teams that talk trash and the media that talks trash will result in the team getting attacked rising above and winning in my opinion. Patriots will win by a good deal. I bet football, not american football, but have thought about laying a bet on Patriots to win straight because of this.



So your conclusion is that since Seahawks fans seem to talk trash they will lose and you are willing to bet money on that.  Yikes


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are seahawks fans known for being assholes? Or do they just have a band of online faggots in america who whore for them? I can think of some real football(what you guys call "soccer") in Europe that have the same fans. Hopefully most people hate them yes?
> 
> I don't know anything about the game. But based on all this nonsense, I think the Patriots will win. Generally, the teams that talk trash and the media that talks trash will result in the team getting attacked rising above and winning in my opinion. Patriots will win by a good deal. I bet football, not american football, but have thought about laying a bet on Patriots to win straight because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your conclusion is that since Seahawks fans seem to talk trash they will lose and you are willing to bet money on that.  Yikes
Click to expand...

My conclusion is that since Seahawk fans trash talk and go off on dumb rants, then they are some of the dumbest fans in the league, I just spent two years in Seattle and the BS in the media and from fans has been amazing, you would think that they were a specially group of gifted people. They are like every other NFL city, nothing different or special. Indianapolis fans are a lot more down to earth as are Arizona fans SF fans, Cowboy fans and Pats fans are a little out there, not as far as Seattle but close enough.


----------



## Steinlight

BluePhantom said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are seahawks fans known for being assholes? Or do they just have a band of online faggots in america who whore for them? I can think of some real football(what you guys call "soccer") in Europe that have the same fans. Hopefully most people hate them yes?
> 
> I don't know anything about the game. But based on all this nonsense, I think the Patriots will win. Generally, the teams that talk trash and the media that talks trash will result in the team getting attacked rising above and winning in my opinion. Patriots will win by a good deal. I bet football, not american football, but have thought about laying a bet on Patriots to win straight because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your conclusion is that since Seahawks fans seem to talk trash they will lose and you are willing to bet money on that.  Yikes
Click to expand...

Not really. I think you have entirely misunderstood me. I think trash talk by fans, media, and seahawks team along with the fact the patriots have one of the best quarterbacks of all time that could make history will propel and motivate them to victory.

Honestly, I think you nerds focus too much on numbers and paper statistics which always change a fluctuate and represent the past, when games are won with heart and raw talent on the field. Just from what I see, the Seahawks don't have the talent or the correct spirit to result in a championship.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are seahawks fans known for being assholes? Or do they just have a band of online faggots in america who whore for them? I can think of some real football(what you guys call "soccer") in Europe that have the same fans. Hopefully most people hate them yes?
> 
> I don't know anything about the game. But based on all this nonsense, I think the Patriots will win. Generally, the teams that talk trash and the media that talks trash will result in the team getting attacked rising above and winning in my opinion. Patriots will win by a good deal. I bet football, not american football, but have thought about laying a bet on Patriots to win straight because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your conclusion is that since Seahawks fans seem to talk trash they will lose and you are willing to bet money on that.  Yikes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My conclusion is that since Seahawk fans trash talk and go off on dumb rants, then they are some of the dumbest fans in the league, I just spent two years in Seattle and the BS in the media and from fans has been amazing, you would think that they were a specially group of gifted people. They are like every other NFL city, nothing different or special. Indianapolis fans are a lot more down to earth as are Arizona fans SF fans, Cowboy fans and Pats fans are a little out there, not as far as Seattle but close enough.
Click to expand...


I've never been to Seattle, but judging by some of Huggy's posts, what you say makes perfect sense.  I am a bit of a rabid fan myself, if only because the Pats are the only reason why I watch football at all.  If not for them, I probably wouldn't even watch because part of the fun for me is routing for my team.  I don't feel any attachments to any other NFL teams.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are seahawks fans known for being assholes? Or do they just have a band of online faggots in america who whore for them? I can think of some real football(what you guys call "soccer") in Europe that have the same fans. Hopefully most people hate them yes?
> 
> I don't know anything about the game. But based on all this nonsense, I think the Patriots will win. Generally, the teams that talk trash and the media that talks trash will result in the team getting attacked rising above and winning in my opinion. Patriots will win by a good deal. I bet football, not american football, but have thought about laying a bet on Patriots to win straight because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your conclusion is that since Seahawks fans seem to talk trash they will lose and you are willing to bet money on that.  Yikes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My conclusion is that since Seahawk fans trash talk and go off on dumb rants, then they are some of the dumbest fans in the league, I just spent two years in Seattle and the BS in the media and from fans has been amazing, you would think that they were a specially group of gifted people. They are like every other NFL city, nothing different or special. Indianapolis fans are a lot more down to earth as are Arizona fans SF fans, Cowboy fans and Pats fans are a little out there, not as far as Seattle but close enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been to Seattle, but judging by some of Huggy's posts, what you say makes perfect sense.  I am a bit of a rabid fan myself, if only because the Pats are the only reason why I watch football at all.  If not for them, I probably wouldn't even watch because part of the fun for me is routing for my team.  I don't feel any attachments to any other NFL teams.
Click to expand...


I like Mexico.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are seahawks fans known for being assholes? Or do they just have a band of online faggots in america who whore for them? I can think of some real football(what you guys call "soccer") in Europe that have the same fans. Hopefully most people hate them yes?
> 
> I don't know anything about the game. But based on all this nonsense, I think the Patriots will win. Generally, the teams that talk trash and the media that talks trash will result in the team getting attacked rising above and winning in my opinion. Patriots will win by a good deal. I bet football, not american football, but have thought about laying a bet on Patriots to win straight because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your conclusion is that since Seahawks fans seem to talk trash they will lose and you are willing to bet money on that.  Yikes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My conclusion is that since Seahawk fans trash talk and go off on dumb rants, then they are some of the dumbest fans in the league, I just spent two years in Seattle and the BS in the media and from fans has been amazing, you would think that they were a specially group of gifted people. They are like every other NFL city, nothing different or special. Indianapolis fans are a lot more down to earth as are Arizona fans SF fans, Cowboy fans and Pats fans are a little out there, not as far as Seattle but close enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been to Seattle, but judging by some of Huggy's posts, what you say makes perfect sense.  I am a bit of a rabid fan myself, if only because the Pats are the only reason why I watch football at all.  If not for them, I probably wouldn't even watch because part of the fun for me is routing for my team.  I don't feel any attachments to any other NFL teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Mexico.
Click to expand...


I wasn't aware that was a football team.


----------



## Iceweasel

Steinlight said:


> Honestly, I think you nerds focus too much on numbers and paper statistics which always change a fluctuate and represent the past, when games are won with heart and raw talent on the field. Just from what I see, the Seahawks don't have the talent or the correct spirit to result in a championship.


You haven't watched too many Seahawk games then. Seattle has a LOT of rude assholes, being uber liberal and I don't like the noise factor the stadium is known for (they built it for the noise), to me it's poor sportsmanship. Cheering yes but drowning out the opposing team is poor form, although it happens everywhere else too, just not as loud. BUT they have a lot of talent on the team, Sherman, Lynch, Wilson stand out and there are others that add much to the team. 

When they are firing on all cylinders they can rack up some points quick and against good teams.
The Patriots are hot too so it should be a good game. I'm not one to get wrapped around the axle either way though.


----------



## BluePhantom

Steinlight said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are seahawks fans known for being assholes? Or do they just have a band of online faggots in america who whore for them? I can think of some real football(what you guys call "soccer") in Europe that have the same fans. Hopefully most people hate them yes?
> 
> I don't know anything about the game. But based on all this nonsense, I think the Patriots will win. Generally, the teams that talk trash and the media that talks trash will result in the team getting attacked rising above and winning in my opinion. Patriots will win by a good deal. I bet football, not american football, but have thought about laying a bet on Patriots to win straight because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your conclusion is that since Seahawks fans seem to talk trash they will lose and you are willing to bet money on that.  Yikes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. I think you have entirely misunderstood me. I think trash talk by fans, media, and seahawks team along with the fact the patriots have one of the best quarterbacks of all time that could make history will propel and motivate them to victory.
> 
> Honestly, I think you nerds focus too much on numbers and paper statistics which always change a fluctuate and represent the past, when games are won with heart and raw talent on the field. Just from what I see, the Seahawks don't have the talent or the correct spirit to result in a championship.
Click to expand...


You realize they are the defending champions right?


----------



## HUGGY

BluePhantom said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are seahawks fans known for being assholes? Or do they just have a band of online faggots in america who whore for them? I can think of some real football(what you guys call "soccer") in Europe that have the same fans. Hopefully most people hate them yes?
> 
> I don't know anything about the game. But based on all this nonsense, I think the Patriots will win. Generally, the teams that talk trash and the media that talks trash will result in the team getting attacked rising above and winning in my opinion. Patriots will win by a good deal. I bet football, not american football, but have thought about laying a bet on Patriots to win straight because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your conclusion is that since Seahawks fans seem to talk trash they will lose and you are willing to bet money on that.  Yikes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. I think you have entirely misunderstood me. I think trash talk by fans, media, and seahawks team along with the fact the patriots have one of the best quarterbacks of all time that could make history will propel and motivate them to victory.
> 
> Honestly, I think you nerds focus too much on numbers and paper statistics which always change a fluctuate and represent the past, when games are won with heart and raw talent on the field. Just from what I see, the Seahawks don't have the talent or the correct spirit to result in a championship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize they are the defending champions right?
Click to expand...


This guy is a for real natural born moron.  He's the one everybody talks about that just fell off the turnip truck !!!


----------



## Steinlight

HUGGY said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are seahawks fans known for being assholes? Or do they just have a band of online faggots in america who whore for them? I can think of some real football(what you guys call "soccer") in Europe that have the same fans. Hopefully most people hate them yes?
> 
> I don't know anything about the game. But based on all this nonsense, I think the Patriots will win. Generally, the teams that talk trash and the media that talks trash will result in the team getting attacked rising above and winning in my opinion. Patriots will win by a good deal. I bet football, not american football, but have thought about laying a bet on Patriots to win straight because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your conclusion is that since Seahawks fans seem to talk trash they will lose and you are willing to bet money on that.  Yikes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. I think you have entirely misunderstood me. I think trash talk by fans, media, and seahawks team along with the fact the patriots have one of the best quarterbacks of all time that could make history will propel and motivate them to victory.
> 
> Honestly, I think you nerds focus too much on numbers and paper statistics which always change a fluctuate and represent the past, when games are won with heart and raw talent on the field. Just from what I see, the Seahawks don't have the talent or the correct spirit to result in a championship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize they are the defending champions right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy is a for real natural born moron.  He's the one everybody talks about that just fell off the turnip truck !!!
Click to expand...

At least I am not a loser and cuck that compiles stats from N!ggers that run around with a ball. Get a life faggot.


----------



## BluePhantom

Steinlight said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are seahawks fans known for being assholes? Or do they just have a band of online faggots in america who whore for them? I can think of some real football(what you guys call "soccer") in Europe that have the same fans. Hopefully most people hate them yes?
> 
> I don't know anything about the game. But based on all this nonsense, I think the Patriots will win. Generally, the teams that talk trash and the media that talks trash will result in the team getting attacked rising above and winning in my opinion. Patriots will win by a good deal. I bet football, not american football, but have thought about laying a bet on Patriots to win straight because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your conclusion is that since Seahawks fans seem to talk trash they will lose and you are willing to bet money on that.  Yikes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. I think you have entirely misunderstood me. I think trash talk by fans, media, and seahawks team along with the fact the patriots have one of the best quarterbacks of all time that could make history will propel and motivate them to victory.
> 
> Honestly, I think you nerds focus too much on numbers and paper statistics which always change a fluctuate and represent the past, when games are won with heart and raw talent on the field. Just from what I see, the Seahawks don't have the talent or the correct spirit to result in a championship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize they are the defending champions right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy is a for real natural born moron.  He's the one everybody talks about that just fell off the turnip truck !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I am not a loser and cuck that compiles stats from N!ggers that run around with a ball. Get a life faggot.
Click to expand...


Well that'll sure help your credibility.  What a fucking wanker.


----------



## Papageorgio

Steinlight said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are seahawks fans known for being assholes? Or do they just have a band of online faggots in america who whore for them? I can think of some real football(what you guys call "soccer") in Europe that have the same fans. Hopefully most people hate them yes?
> 
> I don't know anything about the game. But based on all this nonsense, I think the Patriots will win. Generally, the teams that talk trash and the media that talks trash will result in the team getting attacked rising above and winning in my opinion. Patriots will win by a good deal. I bet football, not american football, but have thought about laying a bet on Patriots to win straight because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your conclusion is that since Seahawks fans seem to talk trash they will lose and you are willing to bet money on that.  Yikes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. I think you have entirely misunderstood me. I think trash talk by fans, media, and seahawks team along with the fact the patriots have one of the best quarterbacks of all time that could make history will propel and motivate them to victory.
> 
> Honestly, I think you nerds focus too much on numbers and paper statistics which always change a fluctuate and represent the past, when games are won with heart and raw talent on the field. Just from what I see, the Seahawks don't have the talent or the correct spirit to result in a championship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize they are the defending champions right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy is a for real natural born moron.  He's the one everybody talks about that just fell off the turnip truck !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I am not a loser and cuck that compiles stats from N!ggers that run around with a ball. Get a life faggot.
Click to expand...


WTF!


----------



## HUGGY

Steinlight said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are seahawks fans known for being assholes? Or do they just have a band of online faggots in america who whore for them? I can think of some real football(what you guys call "soccer") in Europe that have the same fans. Hopefully most people hate them yes?
> 
> I don't know anything about the game. But based on all this nonsense, I think the Patriots will win. Generally, the teams that talk trash and the media that talks trash will result in the team getting attacked rising above and winning in my opinion. Patriots will win by a good deal. I bet football, not american football, but have thought about laying a bet on Patriots to win straight because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your conclusion is that since Seahawks fans seem to talk trash they will lose and you are willing to bet money on that.  Yikes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. I think you have entirely misunderstood me. I think trash talk by fans, media, and seahawks team along with the fact the patriots have one of the best quarterbacks of all time that could make history will propel and motivate them to victory.
> 
> Honestly, I think you nerds focus too much on numbers and paper statistics which always change a fluctuate and represent the past, when games are won with heart and raw talent on the field. Just from what I see, the Seahawks don't have the talent or the correct spirit to result in a championship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize they are the defending champions right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy is a for real natural born moron.  He's the one everybody talks about that just fell off the turnip truck !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I am not a loser and cuck that compiles stats from N!ggers that run around with a ball. Get a life faggot.
Click to expand...


I love it when people lose control and out themselves so blatantly.  Aren't you special!

A real little slice of sunshine !!!


----------



## Steinlight

HUGGY said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your conclusion is that since Seahawks fans seem to talk trash they will lose and you are willing to bet money on that.  Yikes
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. I think you have entirely misunderstood me. I think trash talk by fans, media, and seahawks team along with the fact the patriots have one of the best quarterbacks of all time that could make history will propel and motivate them to victory.
> 
> Honestly, I think you nerds focus too much on numbers and paper statistics which always change a fluctuate and represent the past, when games are won with heart and raw talent on the field. Just from what I see, the Seahawks don't have the talent or the correct spirit to result in a championship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize they are the defending champions right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy is a for real natural born moron.  He's the one everybody talks about that just fell off the turnip truck !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I am not a loser and cuck that compiles stats from N!ggers that run around with a ball. Get a life faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love it when people lose control and out themselves so blatantly.  Aren't you special!
Click to expand...

You would know a lot about coming out...


----------



## HUGGY

We have a NEW developement because of something the Now Patriot Ex Seahawk and original member of the Legion Of Boom Brandon Browner has stated that hie thought the Packers were weak for not going after Sherman's injured elbow.  He said that now he and his fellow Patriot players should attempt to break Sherman's arm and Thomas's shoulder.

WTF???


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> We have a NEW developement because of something the Now Patriot Ex Seahawk and original member of the Legion Of Boom Brandon Browner has stated that hie thought the Packers were weak for not going after Sherman's injured elbow.  He said that now he and his fellow Patriot players should attempt to break Sherman's arm and Thomas's shoulder.
> 
> WTF???



That is normal, you find where your opponents are hurting and you go after them. You honestly think that this doesn't go on, on every team? 

Football is a brutal game and the goal is make it so the competition knows that you hot and you hit hard. They also want the other team to think of the pain and it is a distraction.

Faster, stronger, harder, you take them out.

I find it amusing how naive that people are about the real NFL.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a NEW developement because of something the Now Patriot Ex Seahawk and original member of the Legion Of Boom Brandon Browner has stated that hie thought the Packers were weak for not going after Sherman's injured elbow.  He said that now he and his fellow Patriot players should attempt to break Sherman's arm and Thomas's shoulder.
> 
> WTF???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is normal, you find where your opponents are hurting and you go after them. You honestly think that this doesn't go on, on every team?
> 
> Football is a brutal game and the goal is make it so the competition knows that you hot and you hit hard. They also want the other team to think of the pain and it is a distraction.
> 
> Faster, stronger, harder, you take them out.
> 
> I find it amusing how naive that people are about the real NFL.
Click to expand...


I don't give a rip about Browner.  The Hawks receivers know his moves.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a NEW developement because of something the Now Patriot Ex Seahawk and original member of the Legion Of Boom Brandon Browner has stated that hie thought the Packers were weak for not going after Sherman's injured elbow.  He said that now he and his fellow Patriot players should attempt to break Sherman's arm and Thomas's shoulder.
> 
> WTF???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is normal, you find where your opponents are hurting and you go after them. You honestly think that this doesn't go on, on every team?
> 
> Football is a brutal game and the goal is make it so the competition knows that you hot and you hit hard. They also want the other team to think of the pain and it is a distraction.
> 
> Faster, stronger, harder, you take them out.
> 
> I find it amusing how naive that people are about the real NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a rip about Browner.  The Hawks receivers know his moves.
Click to expand...


Funny you'd post something you didn't care about.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a NEW developement because of something the Now Patriot Ex Seahawk and original member of the Legion Of Boom Brandon Browner has stated that hie thought the Packers were weak for not going after Sherman's injured elbow.  He said that now he and his fellow Patriot players should attempt to break Sherman's arm and Thomas's shoulder.
> 
> WTF???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is normal, you find where your opponents are hurting and you go after them. You honestly think that this doesn't go on, on every team?
> 
> Football is a brutal game and the goal is make it so the competition knows that you hot and you hit hard. They also want the other team to think of the pain and it is a distraction.
> 
> Faster, stronger, harder, you take them out.
> 
> I find it amusing how naive that people are about the real NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a rip about Browner.  The Hawks receivers know his moves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you'd post something you didn't *care* about.
Click to expand...


If you REALLY mean "worry" instead of "care" then why should I not comment?

If after all my posts you deduct that I don't *care* about this game you need a checkup from the neckup.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a NEW developement because of something the Now Patriot Ex Seahawk and original member of the Legion Of Boom Brandon Browner has stated that hie thought the Packers were weak for not going after Sherman's injured elbow.  He said that now he and his fellow Patriot players should attempt to break Sherman's arm and Thomas's shoulder.
> 
> WTF???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is normal, you find where your opponents are hurting and you go after them. You honestly think that this doesn't go on, on every team?
> 
> Football is a brutal game and the goal is make it so the competition knows that you hot and you hit hard. They also want the other team to think of the pain and it is a distraction.
> 
> Faster, stronger, harder, you take them out.
> 
> I find it amusing how naive that people are about the real NFL.
Click to expand...


Yes, I remember when Brady first came back after his ACL/MCL injury, and IIRC, there was some talk about going after him and trying to hurt him by different players in the league.


----------



## BluePhantom

ChrisL said:


> Yes, I remember when Brady first came back after his ACL/MCL injury, and IIRC, there was some talk about going after him and trying to hurt him by different players in the league.



Well those guys were pieces of shit too.  But regarding Brady....as a Seahawk fan it's not Brady I am concerned with...well I mean you are *always *concerned about a great quarterback...but Brady is not my *main *concern.  Seattle's defense has faced many quarterbacks just as good and arguably better the last couple years and they have beat them with alarming consistency.  *The *concern is Gronkowski. 

Now Seattle fans have heard in big games against top tight ends "_how are you going to deal with ______?_"  Whether that's Vernon Davis, Julius Thomas, Jimmy Graham whoever; and here's how it usually goes.  Those players come out and catch a ball or two and then Kam Chancellor gets the right opportunity and the right angle on them and completely blows them up.  And then those players, for the most part, vanish from the game.  We see it every time Seattle has to play one of those players and it happens over and over and over. 

Vernon Davis is 6'3", 250#, Julius Thomas is 6'5", 250#.....Gronk is 6'6", 265#.  Chancellor is 6'3, 232# which for a safety is a giant of a man. Still, blowing up Vernon Davis is one thing....blowing up Gronk is a bit different.  Now I will point out that Jimmy Graham is actually bigger at 6'7", 265# and against Seattle Graham went for 3 receptions on 9 targets for 46 yards and a TD in their first game and in the playoffs he got 1 grab on four targets for 8 yards.  Chancellor intimidated Graham in those games, the second one especially. 

So here's the deal....early in this game if Chancellor get's the right angle and the right approach, meaning he can accelerate to full speed and hit at an angle that will maximize his impact force, it will probably set a tone where Gronkowski is going to start looking over his shoulder a bit more.  If Chancellor can do it twice early, Gronk is probably a non-factor from that point on. I don't know if either of them *will *back down, but I do know that Chancellor *won't *back down.  The guy thrives on contact and as an offensive player Gronk doesn't, so if anyone *does *back down it will be Gronkowsi.

Now if Gronk takes that hit from Chancellor and doesn't go down, now as a Seahawk fan I am going to get concerned. I think each will win a battle here and there but if I had to pick one of them to win the war I would bet on Chancellor *IF *he gets the opportunity he needs to establish a powerful physical presence.


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember when Brady first came back after his ACL/MCL injury, and IIRC, there was some talk about going after him and trying to hurt him by different players in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well those guys were pieces of shit too.  But regarding Brady....as a Seahawk fan it's not Brady I am concerned with...well I mean you are *always *concerned about a great quarterback...but Brady is not my *main *concern.  Seattle's defense has faced many quarterbacks just as good and arguably better the last couple years and they have beat them with alarming consistency.  *The *concern is Gronkowski.
> 
> Now Seattle fans have heard in big games against top tight ends "_how are you going to deal with ______?_"  Whether that's Vernon Davis, Julius Thomas, Jimmy Graham whoever; and here's how it usually goes.  Those players come out and catch a ball or two and then Kam Chancellor gets the right opportunity and the right angle on them and completely blows them up.  And then those players, for the most part, vanish from the game.  We see it every time Seattle has to play one of those players and it happens over and over and over.
> 
> Vernon Davis is 6'3", 250#, Julius Thomas is 6'5", 250#.....Gronk is 6'6", 265#.  Chancellor is 6'3, 232# which for a safety is a giant of a man. Still, blowing up Vernon Davis is one thing....blowing up Gronk is a bit different.  Now I will point out that Jimmy Graham is actually bigger at 6'7", 265# and against Seattle Graham went for 3 receptions on 9 targets for 46 yards and a TD in their first game and in the playoffs he got 1 grab on four targets for 8 yards.  Chancellor intimidated Graham in those games, the second one especially.
> 
> So here's the deal....early in this game if Chancellor get's the right angle and the right approach, meaning he can accelerate to full speed and hit at an angle that will maximize his impact force, it will probably set a tone where Gronkowski is going to start looking over his shoulder a bit more.  If Chancellor can do it twice early, Gronk is probably a non-factor from that point on. I don't know if either of them *will *back down, but I do know that Chancellor *won't *back down.  The guy thrives on contact and as an offensive player Gronk doesn't, so if anyone *does *back down it will be Gronkowsi.
> 
> Now if Gronk takes that hit from Chancellor and doesn't go down, now as a Seahawk fan I am going to get concerned. I think each will win a battle here and there but if I had to pick one of them to win the war I would bet on Chancellor *IF *he gets the opportunity he needs to establish a powerful physical presence.
Click to expand...


Well, honestly, I don't think most of the guys on the Patriots will be looking to hurt your player.  Of course, there are always going to be a few assholes on every team who like to talk.


----------



## HUGGY

BluePhantom said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember when Brady first came back after his ACL/MCL injury, and IIRC, there was some talk about going after him and trying to hurt him by different players in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well those guys were pieces of shit too.  But regarding Brady....as a Seahawk fan it's not Brady I am concerned with...well I mean you are *always *concerned about a great quarterback...but Brady is not my *main *concern.  Seattle's defense has faced many quarterbacks just as good and arguably better the last couple years and they have beat them with alarming consistency.  *The *concern is Gronkowski.
> 
> Now Seattle fans have heard in big games against top tight ends "_how are you going to deal with ______?_"  Whether that's Vernon Davis, Julius Thomas, Jimmy Graham whoever; and here's how it usually goes.  Those players come out and catch a ball or two and then Kam Chancellor gets the right opportunity and the right angle on them and completely blows them up.  And then those players, for the most part, vanish from the game.  We see it every time Seattle has to play one of those players and it happens over and over and over.
> 
> Vernon Davis is 6'3", 250#, Julius Thomas is 6'5", 250#.....Gronk is 6'6", 265#.  Chancellor is 6'3, 232# which for a safety is a giant of a man. Still, blowing up Vernon Davis is one thing....blowing up Gronk is a bit different.  Now I will point out that Jimmy Graham is actually bigger at 6'7", 265# and against Seattle Graham went for 3 receptions on 9 targets for 46 yards and a TD in their first game and in the playoffs he got 1 grab on four targets for 8 yards.  Chancellor intimidated Graham in those games, the second one especially.
> 
> So here's the deal....early in this game if Chancellor get's the right angle and the right approach, meaning he can accelerate to full speed and hit at an angle that will maximize his impact force, it will probably set a tone where Gronkowski is going to start looking over his shoulder a bit more.  If Chancellor can do it twice early, Gronk is probably a non-factor from that point on. I don't know if either of them *will *back down, but I do know that Chancellor *won't *back down.  The guy thrives on contact and as an offensive player Gronk doesn't, so if anyone *does *back down it will be Gronkowsi.
> 
> Now if Gronk takes that hit from Chancellor and doesn't go down, now as a Seahawk fan I am going to get concerned. I think each will win a battle here and there but if I had to pick one of them to win the war I would bet on Chancellor *IF *he gets the opportunity he needs to establish a powerful physical presence.
Click to expand...


Absolutely true.  I'm still pissed that we/Chancellor couldn't get a bead on that TE in San Diego.  That son of a bitch caught three TDs on us.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember when Brady first came back after his ACL/MCL injury, and IIRC, there was some talk about going after him and trying to hurt him by different players in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well those guys were pieces of shit too.  But regarding Brady....as a Seahawk fan it's not Brady I am concerned with...well I mean you are *always *concerned about a great quarterback...but Brady is not my *main *concern.  Seattle's defense has faced many quarterbacks just as good and arguably better the last couple years and they have beat them with alarming consistency.  *The *concern is Gronkowski.
> 
> Now Seattle fans have heard in big games against top tight ends "_how are you going to deal with ______?_"  Whether that's Vernon Davis, Julius Thomas, Jimmy Graham whoever; and here's how it usually goes.  Those players come out and catch a ball or two and then Kam Chancellor gets the right opportunity and the right angle on them and completely blows them up.  And then those players, for the most part, vanish from the game.  We see it every time Seattle has to play one of those players and it happens over and over and over.
> 
> Vernon Davis is 6'3", 250#, Julius Thomas is 6'5", 250#.....Gronk is 6'6", 265#.  Chancellor is 6'3, 232# which for a safety is a giant of a man. Still, blowing up Vernon Davis is one thing....blowing up Gronk is a bit different.  Now I will point out that Jimmy Graham is actually bigger at 6'7", 265# and against Seattle Graham went for 3 receptions on 9 targets for 46 yards and a TD in their first game and in the playoffs he got 1 grab on four targets for 8 yards.  Chancellor intimidated Graham in those games, the second one especially.
> 
> So here's the deal....early in this game if Chancellor get's the right angle and the right approach, meaning he can accelerate to full speed and hit at an angle that will maximize his impact force, it will probably set a tone where Gronkowski is going to start looking over his shoulder a bit more.  If Chancellor can do it twice early, Gronk is probably a non-factor from that point on. I don't know if either of them *will *back down, but I do know that Chancellor *won't *back down.  The guy thrives on contact and as an offensive player Gronk doesn't, so if anyone *does *back down it will be Gronkowsi.
> 
> Now if Gronk takes that hit from Chancellor and doesn't go down, now as a Seahawk fan I am going to get concerned. I think each will win a battle here and there but if I had to pick one of them to win the war I would bet on Chancellor *IF *he gets the opportunity he needs to establish a powerful physical presence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely true.  I'm still pissed that we/Chancellor couldn't get a bead on that TE in San Diego.  That son of a bitch caught three TDs on us.
Click to expand...


Do you really think, with all of what has happened lately, that the Patriots are going to go out and intentionally try to hurt a player.  Yes, some player might have made some asinine comment, but he is not the coach of the team.  The Patriots are going to listen to the Belichick, and he is not a stupid man.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember when Brady first came back after his ACL/MCL injury, and IIRC, there was some talk about going after him and trying to hurt him by different players in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well those guys were pieces of shit too.  But regarding Brady....as a Seahawk fan it's not Brady I am concerned with...well I mean you are *always *concerned about a great quarterback...but Brady is not my *main *concern.  Seattle's defense has faced many quarterbacks just as good and arguably better the last couple years and they have beat them with alarming consistency.  *The *concern is Gronkowski.
> 
> Now Seattle fans have heard in big games against top tight ends "_how are you going to deal with ______?_"  Whether that's Vernon Davis, Julius Thomas, Jimmy Graham whoever; and here's how it usually goes.  Those players come out and catch a ball or two and then Kam Chancellor gets the right opportunity and the right angle on them and completely blows them up.  And then those players, for the most part, vanish from the game.  We see it every time Seattle has to play one of those players and it happens over and over and over.
> 
> Vernon Davis is 6'3", 250#, Julius Thomas is 6'5", 250#.....Gronk is 6'6", 265#.  Chancellor is 6'3, 232# which for a safety is a giant of a man. Still, blowing up Vernon Davis is one thing....blowing up Gronk is a bit different.  Now I will point out that Jimmy Graham is actually bigger at 6'7", 265# and against Seattle Graham went for 3 receptions on 9 targets for 46 yards and a TD in their first game and in the playoffs he got 1 grab on four targets for 8 yards.  Chancellor intimidated Graham in those games, the second one especially.
> 
> So here's the deal....early in this game if Chancellor get's the right angle and the right approach, meaning he can accelerate to full speed and hit at an angle that will maximize his impact force, it will probably set a tone where Gronkowski is going to start looking over his shoulder a bit more.  If Chancellor can do it twice early, Gronk is probably a non-factor from that point on. I don't know if either of them *will *back down, but I do know that Chancellor *won't *back down.  The guy thrives on contact and as an offensive player Gronk doesn't, so if anyone *does *back down it will be Gronkowsi.
> 
> Now if Gronk takes that hit from Chancellor and doesn't go down, now as a Seahawk fan I am going to get concerned. I think each will win a battle here and there but if I had to pick one of them to win the war I would bet on Chancellor *IF *he gets the opportunity he needs to establish a powerful physical presence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, honestly, I don't think most of the guys on the Patriots will be looking to hurt your player.  Of course, there are always going to be a few assholes on every team who like to talk.
Click to expand...


On "The Herd" this morning a Carolina player was say Seattle,is known for getting in an extra jab, hit and so on. They are very physical and they try to inflict bodily harm on every hit. Now, I know many NFL star that will tell you that while,they don't want to hurt someone, they want to inflict as much pain, so you think about them every time you touch the football. Football is a very tough and dangerous sport.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember when Brady first came back after his ACL/MCL injury, and IIRC, there was some talk about going after him and trying to hurt him by different players in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well those guys were pieces of shit too.  But regarding Brady....as a Seahawk fan it's not Brady I am concerned with...well I mean you are *always *concerned about a great quarterback...but Brady is not my *main *concern.  Seattle's defense has faced many quarterbacks just as good and arguably better the last couple years and they have beat them with alarming consistency.  *The *concern is Gronkowski.
> 
> Now Seattle fans have heard in big games against top tight ends "_how are you going to deal with ______?_"  Whether that's Vernon Davis, Julius Thomas, Jimmy Graham whoever; and here's how it usually goes.  Those players come out and catch a ball or two and then Kam Chancellor gets the right opportunity and the right angle on them and completely blows them up.  And then those players, for the most part, vanish from the game.  We see it every time Seattle has to play one of those players and it happens over and over and over.
> 
> Vernon Davis is 6'3", 250#, Julius Thomas is 6'5", 250#.....Gronk is 6'6", 265#.  Chancellor is 6'3, 232# which for a safety is a giant of a man. Still, blowing up Vernon Davis is one thing....blowing up Gronk is a bit different.  Now I will point out that Jimmy Graham is actually bigger at 6'7", 265# and against Seattle Graham went for 3 receptions on 9 targets for 46 yards and a TD in their first game and in the playoffs he got 1 grab on four targets for 8 yards.  Chancellor intimidated Graham in those games, the second one especially.
> 
> So here's the deal....early in this game if Chancellor get's the right angle and the right approach, meaning he can accelerate to full speed and hit at an angle that will maximize his impact force, it will probably set a tone where Gronkowski is going to start looking over his shoulder a bit more.  If Chancellor can do it twice early, Gronk is probably a non-factor from that point on. I don't know if either of them *will *back down, but I do know that Chancellor *won't *back down.  The guy thrives on contact and as an offensive player Gronk doesn't, so if anyone *does *back down it will be Gronkowsi.
> 
> Now if Gronk takes that hit from Chancellor and doesn't go down, now as a Seahawk fan I am going to get concerned. I think each will win a battle here and there but if I had to pick one of them to win the war I would bet on Chancellor *IF *he gets the opportunity he needs to establish a powerful physical presence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely true.  I'm still pissed that we/Chancellor couldn't get a bead on that TE in San Diego.  That son of a bitch caught three TDs on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think, with all of what has happened lately, that the Patriots are going to go out and intentionally try to hurt a player.  Yes, some player might have made some asinine comment, but he is not the coach of the team.  The Patriots are going to listen to the Belichick, and he is not a stupid man.
Click to expand...


Not Browner.  He is actually very close friends with the other original members of the LOB.  AND WHO is going to unload on a DB anyway?  It's a mute point.  Browner was talking about Sherman and Thomas on Seattle's Defensive backfield. The thought that some receiver is going to seek out a Defensive player and injure him is silly.  If I were you I would disregard Browner's statement as just something to say that a media guy would be impressed with.  The players know that it won't happen.  They aren't going to give it a second thought.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember when Brady first came back after his ACL/MCL injury, and IIRC, there was some talk about going after him and trying to hurt him by different players in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well those guys were pieces of shit too.  But regarding Brady....as a Seahawk fan it's not Brady I am concerned with...well I mean you are *always *concerned about a great quarterback...but Brady is not my *main *concern.  Seattle's defense has faced many quarterbacks just as good and arguably better the last couple years and they have beat them with alarming consistency.  *The *concern is Gronkowski.
> 
> Now Seattle fans have heard in big games against top tight ends "_how are you going to deal with ______?_"  Whether that's Vernon Davis, Julius Thomas, Jimmy Graham whoever; and here's how it usually goes.  Those players come out and catch a ball or two and then Kam Chancellor gets the right opportunity and the right angle on them and completely blows them up.  And then those players, for the most part, vanish from the game.  We see it every time Seattle has to play one of those players and it happens over and over and over.
> 
> Vernon Davis is 6'3", 250#, Julius Thomas is 6'5", 250#.....Gronk is 6'6", 265#.  Chancellor is 6'3, 232# which for a safety is a giant of a man. Still, blowing up Vernon Davis is one thing....blowing up Gronk is a bit different.  Now I will point out that Jimmy Graham is actually bigger at 6'7", 265# and against Seattle Graham went for 3 receptions on 9 targets for 46 yards and a TD in their first game and in the playoffs he got 1 grab on four targets for 8 yards.  Chancellor intimidated Graham in those games, the second one especially.
> 
> So here's the deal....early in this game if Chancellor get's the right angle and the right approach, meaning he can accelerate to full speed and hit at an angle that will maximize his impact force, it will probably set a tone where Gronkowski is going to start looking over his shoulder a bit more.  If Chancellor can do it twice early, Gronk is probably a non-factor from that point on. I don't know if either of them *will *back down, but I do know that Chancellor *won't *back down.  The guy thrives on contact and as an offensive player Gronk doesn't, so if anyone *does *back down it will be Gronkowsi.
> 
> Now if Gronk takes that hit from Chancellor and doesn't go down, now as a Seahawk fan I am going to get concerned. I think each will win a battle here and there but if I had to pick one of them to win the war I would bet on Chancellor *IF *he gets the opportunity he needs to establish a powerful physical presence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, honestly, I don't think most of the guys on the Patriots will be looking to hurt your player.  Of course, there are always going to be a few assholes on every team who like to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On "The Herd" this morning a Carolina player was say Seattle,is known for getting in an extra jab, hit and so on. They are very physical and they try to inflict bodily harm on every hit. Now, I know many NFL star that will tell you that while,they don't want to hurt someone, they want to inflict as much pain, so you think about them every time you touch the football. Football is a very tough and dangerous sport.
Click to expand...


Well, I definitely agree that is the case with some of the guys, but not all of them.  I know that Richard Seymour, when he was a Patriot, used to like to stomp on people's feet.  A lot of other players thought he was quite dirty apparently.


----------



## Iceweasel

I saw the interviews this morning. Sherman laughed about it. The bottom line was yes, they do think that way. But no, it's not cool to talk about it in public.


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> I saw the interviews this morning. Sherman laughed about it. The bottom line was yes, they do think that way. But no, it's not cool to talk about it in public.



Please, don't try and make it look as if it's only a Patriots player who has EVER said such things.  There are such players on pretty much every team.


----------



## HUGGY

A lot of nasty shit happens between the O-line and the D-line players.  When everybody is in a big heap the cameras can't see the grabbing and poking and rolling up on another players legs.  It used to be a LOT worse.  These days it is rare that a player purposefully sets out to cause injury.


----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> Absolutely true.  I'm still pissed that we/Chancellor couldn't get a bead on that TE in San Diego.  That son of a bitch caught three TDs on us.



Dude.....I am so pissed. My brother (my other brother, not the physicist) does business with the NFL and they gave him a gift.  Two tickets in the NFL executive suite for the Super Bowl.....and the prick is taking my Dad!!!!  At least both of them are 12's so they will help represent but I am oozing jealously.


----------



## ChrisL

I am going to go out and get tons of snacks and have a couple of friends over.  I think I want to have hot wings and super nachos.  Maybe I'll even have drinks!  Who knows?


----------



## HUGGY

BluePhantom said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely true.  I'm still pissed that we/Chancellor couldn't get a bead on that TE in San Diego.  That son of a bitch caught three TDs on us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.....I am so pissed. My brother (my other brother, not the physicist) does business with the NFL and they gave him a gift.  Two tickets in the NFL executive suite for the Super Bowl.....and the prick is taking my Dad!!!!  At least both of them are 12's so they will help represent but I am oozing jealously.
Click to expand...


WOW!  What a great present!  You brother and dad are some LUCKY Sum Biatches  !!

I'm sure the experience will be remembered as long as they are alive.  I hope the Hawks make it one of their best memories ever.


----------



## HUGGY

I might go for an eightball and a whore!  Well maybe not...my dogs hate druggies.  

No...for serious I was invited today to go downtown Seattle to a friends very popular restaurant where they are having a huge Super Bowl party.

I'm not sure I'll go.  Maybe for a while.  Gotta pack up the mutts.  I was working on getting my camper VW Bus back on the road from a hiaitus tonight.  If I can get the brake lights working in time I'll take that.  The dogs need room so that'll be a good ride for them. They require a lot of room. Male Rednose 130 lb. Female Blue 75 lb. 

If not I'll just stay at the Motel.  I'll get a big huge bucket of KFC.for me and the Pits  I like watching the games on my high def big screen.


----------



## Iceweasel

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the interviews this morning. Sherman laughed about it. The bottom line was yes, they do think that way. But no, it's not cool to talk about it in public.
> 
> 
> 
> Please, don't try and make it look as if it's only a Patriots player who has EVER said such things.  There are such players on pretty much every team.
Click to expand...

I didn't. "They" means NFL players. Probably high school and college too.


----------



## Iceweasel

ChrisL said:


> I am going to go out and get tons of snacks and have a couple of friends over.  I think I want to have hot wings and super nachos.  Maybe I'll even have drinks!  Who knows?


You'll need the drinkiepoos to ease your pain.


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to go out and get tons of snacks and have a couple of friends over.  I think I want to have hot wings and super nachos.  Maybe I'll even have drinks!  Who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need the drinkiepoos to ease your pain.
Click to expand...


Oh, I don't think so.  It will be for celebration.


----------



## rightwinger

I can see arguments on why either team will win

But the NE teams I have seen always struggle when they face a smothering defense. Both Giants superbowls, the Ravens....Brady became flustered when he can't execute his offense the way he wants

I haven't seen many defenses as good as Seattle


----------



## HUGGY




----------



## Jroc

Great game!! congrats to Tom Brady and the pats!


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


>


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


>



How much pain are you in, just think three more and you got your 3peat.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How much pain are you in*, just think three more and you got your 3peat.
Click to expand...


*Lots! * 

I've never seen such a stupid ass way to lose a football game in my entire life.

What a dumb ass way to piss away a whole season's worth of effort to get that far.

Brady must feel like he is the luckiest son of a bitch on the planet.


----------



## Jroc

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much pain are you in, just think three more and you got your 3peat.
Click to expand...



I dedicate this to Huggy and all the Seattle fans


----------



## HUGGY

Jroc said:


> Great game!! congrats to Tom Brady and the pats!



 Fuck the Patriots and Russell Wilson.  Our own QB cheated us out of an easy victory.


----------



## Jroc

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How much pain are you in*, just think three more and you got your 3peat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lots! *
> 
> I've never seen such a stupid ass way to lose a football game in my entire life.
> 
> What a dumb ass way to piss away a whole season's worth of effort to get that far.
> 
> Brady must feel like he is the luckiest son of a bitch on the planet.
Click to expand...



Please.. after the lucky play to catch that ball and the lucky way Seattle beat Green bay  you've got no room to talk


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How much pain are you in*, just think three more and you got your 3peat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lots! *
> 
> I've never seen such a stupid ass way to lose a football game in my entire life.
> 
> What a dumb ass way to piss away a whole season's worth of effort to get that far.
> 
> Brady must feel like he is the luckiest son of a bitch on the planet.
Click to expand...


What about that bouncy catch caught by your guy?  Talk about dumb luck!  Lol.


----------



## Jroc

HUGGY said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great game!! congrats to Tom Brady and the pats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Patriots and Russell Wilson.  Our own QB cheated us out of an easy victory.
Click to expand...

I don't think you know what a easy victory is actually


----------



## Manonthestreet

Well at least they found a receiver that might brk 1000 yds next yr.


----------



## Jroc

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How much pain are you in*, just think three more and you got your 3peat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lots! *
> 
> I've never seen such a stupid ass way to lose a football game in my entire life.
> 
> What a dumb ass way to piss away a whole season's worth of effort to get that far.
> 
> Brady must feel like he is the luckiest son of a bitch on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about that bouncy catch caught by your guy?  Talk about dumb luck!  Lol.
Click to expand...



I thought after that lucky catch it was over, but Seattle's luck finally ran out


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great game!! congrats to Tom Brady and the pats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Patriots and Russell Wilson.  Our own QB cheated us out of an easy victory.
Click to expand...


Why?  You think he called that play?  What about your coach?


----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How much pain are you in*, just think three more and you got your 3peat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lots! *
> 
> I've never seen such a stupid ass way to lose a football game in my entire life.
> 
> What a dumb ass way to piss away a whole season's worth of effort to get that far.
> 
> Brady must feel like he is the luckiest son of a bitch on the planet.
Click to expand...


Personally I am fine...well somewhat.  I am more stunned than in pain.  The Seahawks did everything they needed to do to win that Super Bowl and for whatever reason....who fucking knows why...Carroll decided to pass instead of give it to Lynch. I mean that's really it.  Both teams played well enough to win the game and the circumstances were such that Seattle had it in their pocket and....I don't know....Carroll decided to get cute instead of just pounding in the easy TD.  Seattle should have won.  It was their to lose...but all it takes is one incredibly stupid decision and there it goes.

I don't think you can take anything away from either team.  This loss is on Pete Carroll and him alone.  Patriots played great.  They earned the win.  Worst play call I have ever seen in all my years of watching football


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How much pain are you in*, just think three more and you got your 3peat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lots! *
> 
> I've never seen such a stupid ass way to lose a football game in my entire life.
> 
> What a dumb ass way to piss away a whole season's worth of effort to get that far.
> 
> Brady must feel like he is the luckiest son of a bitch on the planet.
Click to expand...


After the catch on the 5, after the loss on an impossible catch by the Giants in the last Super Bowl they played in, Brady is thinking finally someone else's luck ran out.


----------



## Manonthestreet

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great game!! congrats to Tom Brady and the pats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Patriots and Russell Wilson.  Our own QB cheated us out of an easy victory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  You think he called that play?  What about your coach?
Click to expand...


Maybe it was an attempt to out Brady Brady...an in your face .......


----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great game!! congrats to Tom Brady and the pats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Patriots and Russell Wilson.  Our own QB cheated us out of an easy victory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  You think he called that play?  What about your coach?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it was an attempt to out Brady Brady...an in your face .......
Click to expand...


Lol.  What?


----------



## Jroc

Manonthestreet said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great game!! congrats to Tom Brady and the pats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Patriots and Russell Wilson.  Our own QB cheated us out of an easy victory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  You think he called that play?  What about your coach?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it was an attempt to out Brady Brady...an in your face .......
Click to expand...



"Michigan man" Tom Brady tops the list for the best QB in NFL history


----------



## ChrisL

Jroc said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great game!! congrats to Tom Brady and the pats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Patriots and Russell Wilson.  Our own QB cheated us out of an easy victory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  You think he called that play?  What about your coach?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it was an attempt to out Brady Brady...an in your face .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Michigan man" Tom Brady tops the list for the best QB in NFL history
Click to expand...


What does he mean out Brady Brady?  I don't know what that means.


----------



## Jroc

ChrisL said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great game!! congrats to Tom Brady and the pats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Patriots and Russell Wilson.  Our own QB cheated us out of an easy victory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  You think he called that play?  What about your coach?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it was an attempt to out Brady Brady...an in your face .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Michigan man" Tom Brady tops the list for the best QB in NFL history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does he mean out Brady Brady?  I don't know what that means.
Click to expand...

Too many drinks


----------



## BluePhantom

Jroc said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How much pain are you in*, just think three more and you got your 3peat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lots! *
> 
> I've never seen such a stupid ass way to lose a football game in my entire life.
> 
> What a dumb ass way to piss away a whole season's worth of effort to get that far.
> 
> Brady must feel like he is the luckiest son of a bitch on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about that bouncy catch caught by your guy?  Talk about dumb luck!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought after that lucky catch it was over, but Seattle's luck finally ran out
Click to expand...


Again that wasn't luck, that was a break.  Kearse showed incredible concentration bringing that ball in.  The Patriots caught a break when Lane and Avril were lost for the game.  The Patriots took advantage and attacked those weaknesses.  New England caught some breaks and Seattle caught some breaks.  Frankly, the players on each team did what they needed to do with those breaks.  Again....why you pass when it's 2nd down on the 1 with a running back who can move the pile 3 yards a carry is anyone's guess and it's something that will be asked over and over all week and beyond


----------



## ChrisL

Jroc said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Patriots and Russell Wilson.  Our own QB cheated us out of an easy victory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  You think he called that play?  What about your coach?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it was an attempt to out Brady Brady...an in your face .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Michigan man" Tom Brady tops the list for the best QB in NFL history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does he mean out Brady Brady?  I don't know what that means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many drinks
Click to expand...


Seems plausible.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Pretty simple ,,,why would ya throw the ball......... unless you were trying to prove something......rub a little extra salt in the wound.........


----------



## Jroc

BluePhantom said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How much pain are you in*, just think three more and you got your 3peat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lots! *
> 
> I've never seen such a stupid ass way to lose a football game in my entire life.
> 
> What a dumb ass way to piss away a whole season's worth of effort to get that far.
> 
> Brady must feel like he is the luckiest son of a bitch on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about that bouncy catch caught by your guy?  Talk about dumb luck!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought after that lucky catch it was over, but Seattle's luck finally ran out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again that wasn't luck, that was a break.  Kearse showed incredible concentration bringing that ball in.  The Patriots caught a break when Lane and Avril were lost for the game.  The Patriots took advantage and attacked those weaknesses.  New England caught some breaks and Seattle caught some breaks.  Frankly, the players on each team did what they needed to do with those breaks.  Again....why you pass when it's 2nd down on the 1 with a running back who can move the pile 3 yards a carry is anyone's guess and it's something that will be asked over and over all week and beyond
Click to expand...


You look up and the ball is bouncing around off your chest and knees ect ...Luck


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great game!! congrats to Tom Brady and the pats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Patriots and Russell Wilson.  Our own QB cheated us out of an easy victory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  You think he called that play?  What about your coach?
Click to expand...


Carroll doesn't call the plays on Offense.  That was Darrell Bevell's little masterpiece. Wilson had the option to check the play to a run or call something else or just throw the ball out of bounds. 

That receiver caught a few passes early on in the game but then he started getting cute and stopped making plays and looking to the refs for interference calls which to anybody paying attention were just not happening.

The asshole just wasn't an experienced receiver.  Placing the entire season's efforts in THAT guys hand was idiotic with the results one should have expected from a guy that was selling shoes before catching a single football in the NFL up until this game.


----------



## Jroc

Manonthestreet said:


> Pretty simple ,,,why would ya throw the ball......... unless you were trying to prove something......rub a little extra salt in the wound.........




Pete Carroll trying to get cute again, this time it backfired on him


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How much pain are you in*, just think three more and you got your 3peat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lots! *
> 
> I've never seen such a stupid ass way to lose a football game in my entire life.
> 
> What a dumb ass way to piss away a whole season's worth of effort to get that far.
> 
> Brady must feel like he is the luckiest son of a bitch on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about that bouncy catch caught by your guy?  Talk about dumb luck!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought after that lucky catch it was over, but Seattle's luck finally ran out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again that wasn't luck, that was a break.  Kearse showed incredible concentration bringing that ball in.  The Patriots caught a break when Lane and Avril were lost for the game.  The Patriots took advantage and attacked those weaknesses.  New England caught some breaks and Seattle caught some breaks.  Frankly, the players on each team did what they needed to do with those breaks.  Again....why you pass when it's 2nd down on the 1 with a running back who can move the pile 3 yards a carry is anyone's guess and it's something that will be asked over and over all week and beyond
Click to expand...

 
I won't ask, I don't care, the game was good luck, breaks, whatever you feel like calling it. I don't really care. I call it luck, that's what I saw, you call it a break. I am good with that.


----------



## HUGGY

Jroc said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How much pain are you in*, just think three more and you got your 3peat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lots! *
> 
> I've never seen such a stupid ass way to lose a football game in my entire life.
> 
> What a dumb ass way to piss away a whole season's worth of effort to get that far.
> 
> Brady must feel like he is the luckiest son of a bitch on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about that bouncy catch caught by your guy?  Talk about dumb luck!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought after that lucky catch it was over, but Seattle's luck finally ran out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again that wasn't luck, that was a break.  Kearse showed incredible concentration bringing that ball in.  The Patriots caught a break when Lane and Avril were lost for the game.  The Patriots took advantage and attacked those weaknesses.  New England caught some breaks and Seattle caught some breaks.  Frankly, the players on each team did what they needed to do with those breaks.  Again....why you pass when it's 2nd down on the 1 with a running back who can move the pile 3 yards a carry is anyone's guess and it's something that will be asked over and over all week and beyond
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look up and the ball is bouncing around off your chest and knees ect ...Luck
Click to expand...


So what?  There was still plenty of time to take the Offense down the field.  It was just made a little easier with that lucky reception.  That catch didn't decide the game.  It just made it easier to attempt to score.


----------



## HUGGY

Jroc said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty simple ,,,why would ya throw the ball......... unless you were trying to prove something......rub a little extra salt in the wound.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll trying to get cute again, this time it backfired on him
Click to expand...


Carroll didn't make that stupid call.  That bit of genius was Darrell Bevell.


----------



## Darkwind

Its just a game...

But I'm laughing at Huggy and his demented and mouth foaming rants of the entire year.....

Congrats New England.  Not My favorite team, but anyone who beats Seattle is alright in My book.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Have the riots started yet?


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How much pain are you in*, just think three more and you got your 3peat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lots! *
> 
> I've never seen such a stupid ass way to lose a football game in my entire life.
> 
> What a dumb ass way to piss away a whole season's worth of effort to get that far.
> 
> Brady must feel like he is the luckiest son of a bitch on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about that bouncy catch caught by your guy?  Talk about dumb luck!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought after that lucky catch it was over, but Seattle's luck finally ran out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again that wasn't luck, that was a break.  Kearse showed incredible concentration bringing that ball in.  The Patriots caught a break when Lane and Avril were lost for the game.  The Patriots took advantage and attacked those weaknesses.  New England caught some breaks and Seattle caught some breaks.  Frankly, the players on each team did what they needed to do with those breaks.  Again....why you pass when it's 2nd down on the 1 with a running back who can move the pile 3 yards a carry is anyone's guess and it's something that will be asked over and over all week and beyond
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't ask, I don't care, the game was good luck, breaks, whatever you feel like calling it. I don't really care. I call it luck, that's what I saw, you call it a break. I am good with that.
Click to expand...


Seattle was lucky at the end of the first half and almost got lucky at the end of the game. How much luck do you want? Seattle would have been lucky to win that game. The better team won. Close but no cigar.

Would you rather lose a close 1 or get blown out? Either way its heartbreaking. This is like when the pistons lost to spurs 2005 game 7. I'm still not over it and at least we won in 2004. But back 2 back is special. Sooo close


----------



## Jroc

HUGGY said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty simple ,,,why would ya throw the ball......... unless you were trying to prove something......rub a little extra salt in the wound.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll trying to get cute again, this time it backfired on him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carroll didn't make that stupid call.  That bit of genius was Darrell Bevell.
Click to expand...



He'll be in Atlanta next year and i'm sure Carroll approved of the call


----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


> Pretty simple ,,,why would ya throw the ball......... unless you were trying to prove something......rub a little extra salt in the wound.........



Maybe, don't know.  Either way, it didn't work out the way he planned apparently.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How much pain are you in*, just think three more and you got your 3peat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lots! *
> 
> I've never seen such a stupid ass way to lose a football game in my entire life.
> 
> What a dumb ass way to piss away a whole season's worth of effort to get that far.
> 
> Brady must feel like he is the luckiest son of a bitch on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about that bouncy catch caught by your guy?  Talk about dumb luck!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought after that lucky catch it was over, but Seattle's luck finally ran out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again that wasn't luck, that was a break.  Kearse showed incredible concentration bringing that ball in.  The Patriots caught a break when Lane and Avril were lost for the game.  The Patriots took advantage and attacked those weaknesses.  New England caught some breaks and Seattle caught some breaks.  Frankly, the players on each team did what they needed to do with those breaks.  Again....why you pass when it's 2nd down on the 1 with a running back who can move the pile 3 yards a carry is anyone's guess and it's something that will be asked over and over all week and beyond
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't ask, I don't care, the game was good luck, breaks, whatever you feel like calling it. I don't really care. I call it luck, that's what I saw, you call it a break. I am good with that.
Click to expand...




Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How much pain are you in*, just think three more and you got your 3peat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lots! *
> 
> I've never seen such a stupid ass way to lose a football game in my entire life.
> 
> What a dumb ass way to piss away a whole season's worth of effort to get that far.
> 
> Brady must feel like he is the luckiest son of a bitch on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about that bouncy catch caught by your guy?  Talk about dumb luck!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought after that lucky catch it was over, but Seattle's luck finally ran out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again that wasn't luck, that was a break.  Kearse showed incredible concentration bringing that ball in.  The Patriots caught a break when Lane and Avril were lost for the game.  The Patriots took advantage and attacked those weaknesses.  New England caught some breaks and Seattle caught some breaks.  Frankly, the players on each team did what they needed to do with those breaks.  Again....why you pass when it's 2nd down on the 1 with a running back who can move the pile 3 yards a carry is anyone's guess and it's something that will be asked over and over all week and beyond
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't ask, *I don't care,* the game was good luck, breaks, whatever you feel like calling it. I don't really care. I call it luck, that's what I saw, you call it a break. I am good with that.
Click to expand...


*That is because you are a cynical prick.*   You just come to message boards because you think it makes you look intelligent making easy observations.  It takes a certain kind of asshole to get pleasure from other's discomfort.  Go fuck yourself.


----------



## HUGGY

Jroc said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty simple ,,,why would ya throw the ball......... unless you were trying to prove something......rub a little extra salt in the wound.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll trying to get cute again, this time it backfired on him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carroll didn't make that stupid call.  That bit of genius was Darrell Bevell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He'll be in Atlanta next year and i'm sure *Carroll approved of the call*
Click to expand...


Ya he probably did.  Time to give his assistants IQ tests. Trust BUT VERIFY!  I hope to Christ Carroll has learned a valuable lesson this evening. 

Time for Wilson to get that stupid "trust in God" nonsense out of his head and do a little thinking for himself in critical situations. His stupid *goody two shoes trust in daddy* routine just bit him and the team and a few hundred thousand fans in the ass.

This time he has no reason to cry.  He did it to himself.


----------



## Papageorgio

Could this be the beginning of the end for the Seahawks, big money is going to be paid out, players won't get the money they want and free agents move on.


----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty simple ,,,why would ya throw the ball......... unless you were trying to prove something......rub a little extra salt in the wound.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll trying to get cute again, this time it backfired on him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carroll didn't make that stupid call.  That bit of genius was Darrell Bevell.
Click to expand...


Actually just watched the post game interview with Carroll.  Bevell called Lynch and Carroll over ruled him and called for a pass.  This is 100% on Carroll. Run the ball and Seattle wins.  End of story


----------



## ChrisL

Face it, the better team won.  They were intercepted by a 21-year-old rookie.


----------



## BluePhantom

ChrisL said:


> Face it, the better team won.  They were intercepted by a 21-year-old rookie.



Dont go getting on your high horse Chris.  The Patriots won and congratulations.  Your team played a hell of a game and no one can take anything away from them, but if they run Lynch the Seahawks win.  Let's not get over-enthusiastic and cocky here.

Congratulations to you and your team, but let's not get carried away


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> Face it, the better team won.  They were intercepted by a 21-year-old rookie.



I'm glad you don't have to drink yourself into a stupor Chris..all alone like that and everything but seriously...Just take your win and shut your pretty pie hole.  You don't have a thimble's full of football knowledge and you know THAT.  You were lucky..so was Brady..at least he knows it.


----------



## Manonthestreet

I'm watching the clock run down wondering why Belichick isnt calling a time out so they can go try to get the field goal they will need........ saved by the TO not called


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, the better team won.  They were intercepted by a 21-year-old rookie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you don't have to drink yourself into a stupor Chris..all alone like that and everything but seriously...Just take your win and shut your pretty pie hole.  You don't have a thimble's full of football knowledge and you know THAT.  You were lucky..so was Brady..at least he knows it.
Click to expand...


Now, now Huggy.  Don't be a sore loser.


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, the better team won.  They were intercepted by a 21-year-old rookie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont go getting on your high horse Chris.  The Patriots won and congratulations.  Your team played a hell of a game and no one can take anything away from them, but if they run Lynch the Seahawks win.  Let's not get over-enthusiastic and cocky here.
> 
> Congratulations to you and your team, but let's not get carried away
Click to expand...


As soon as your buddy Huggy stops throwing a hissy fit.     how bout that?


----------



## BluePhantom

ChrisL said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, the better team won.  They were intercepted by a 21-year-old rookie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont go getting on your high horse Chris.  The Patriots won and congratulations.  Your team played a hell of a game and no one can take anything away from them, but if they run Lynch the Seahawks win.  Let's not get over-enthusiastic and cocky here.
> 
> Congratulations to you and your team, but let's not get carried away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As soon as your buddy Huggy stops throwing a hissy fit.     how bout that?
Click to expand...


The truth of the matter is both teams played at a championship level and the Patriots won because when Seattle had the game 99% iced they made probably the worst coaching decision in Super Bowl history.  Run the ball and we are having a totally different conversation and you know it damned good and well.    So does the rest of the world.  

I don't think the outcome has anything to do with "who the better team" was and I would say that had Seattle won as well.  This game came down to who had the ball as time ran out.  That was Seattle and then they proceeded to make a play call that completely defies all semblance of logic and reason.  Run the ball and Seattle wins.

But they didn't.  It was a total bonehead, dumbass, stupid decision by Pete Carroll on a single play and that's why you won.  You dodged a bullet.  So...great game.  Congratulations.  Well played.  Great respect to the Patriots.  But again...let's not get carried away and act like this was a 14 point ass-whipping.


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, the better team won.  They were intercepted by a 21-year-old rookie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont go getting on your high horse Chris.  The Patriots won and congratulations.  Your team played a hell of a game and no one can take anything away from them, but if they run Lynch the Seahawks win.  Let's not get over-enthusiastic and cocky here.
> 
> Congratulations to you and your team, but let's not get carried away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As soon as your buddy Huggy stops throwing a hissy fit.     how bout that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is both teams played at a championship level and the Patriots won because when Seattle had the game 99% iced they made probably the worst coaching decision in Super Bowl history.  Run the ball and we are having a totally different conversation and you know it damned good and well.    So does the rest of the world.
> 
> I don't think the outcome has anything to do with "who the better team" was and I would say that had Seattle won as well.  This game came down to who had the ball as time ran out.  That was Seattle and then they proceeded to make a play call that completely defies all semblance of logic and reason.  Run the ball and Seattle wins.
> 
> But they didn't.  It was a total bonehead, dumbass, stupid decision by Pete Carroll on a single play and that's why you won.  You dodged a bullet.  So...great game.  Congratulations.  Well played.  Great respect to the Patriots.  But again...let's not get carried away and act like this was a 14 point ass-whipping.
Click to expand...


Sure it does.  That's 4 Superbowl rings for Tom Brady.  Lol.


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, the better team won.  They were intercepted by a 21-year-old rookie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont go getting on your high horse Chris.  The Patriots won and congratulations.  Your team played a hell of a game and no one can take anything away from them, but if they run Lynch the Seahawks win.  Let's not get over-enthusiastic and cocky here.
> 
> Congratulations to you and your team, but let's not get carried away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As soon as your buddy Huggy stops throwing a hissy fit.     how bout that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is both teams played at a championship level and the Patriots won because when Seattle had the game 99% iced they made probably the worst coaching decision in Super Bowl history.  Run the ball and we are having a totally different conversation and you know it damned good and well.    So does the rest of the world.
> 
> I don't think the outcome has anything to do with "who the better team" was and I would say that had Seattle won as well.  This game came down to who had the ball as time ran out.  That was Seattle and then they proceeded to make a play call that completely defies all semblance of logic and reason.  Run the ball and Seattle wins.
> 
> But they didn't.  It was a total bonehead, dumbass, stupid decision by Pete Carroll on a single play and that's why you won.  You dodged a bullet.  So...great game.  Congratulations.  Well played.  Great respect to the Patriots.  But again...let's not get carried away and act like this was a 14 point ass-whipping.
Click to expand...


It was a great game and a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## Rocko

Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, the better team won.  They were intercepted by a 21-year-old rookie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont go getting on your high horse Chris.  The Patriots won and congratulations.  Your team played a hell of a game and no one can take anything away from them, but if they run Lynch the Seahawks win.  Let's not get over-enthusiastic and cocky here.
> 
> Congratulations to you and your team, but let's not get carried away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As soon as your buddy Huggy stops throwing a hissy fit.     how bout that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is both teams played at a championship level and the Patriots won because when Seattle had the game 99% iced they made probably the worst coaching decision in Super Bowl history.  Run the ball and we are having a totally different conversation and you know it damned good and well.    So does the rest of the world.
> 
> I don't think the outcome has anything to do with "who the better team" was and I would say that had Seattle won as well.  This game came down to who had the ball as time ran out.  That was Seattle and then they proceeded to make a play call that completely defies all semblance of logic and reason.  Run the ball and Seattle wins.
> 
> But they didn't.  It was a total bonehead, dumbass, stupid decision by Pete Carroll on a single play and that's why you won.  You dodged a bullet.  So...great game.  Congratulations.  Well played.  Great respect to the Patriots.  But again...let's not get carried away and act like this was a 14 point ass-whipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a great game and a lot of fun to watch.
Click to expand...


It made me three hundred dollars richer.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Are there any players on NE  from say first SB win....besides Brady.......


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, the better team won.  They were intercepted by a 21-year-old rookie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont go getting on your high horse Chris.  The Patriots won and congratulations.  Your team played a hell of a game and no one can take anything away from them, but if they run Lynch the Seahawks win.  Let's not get over-enthusiastic and cocky here.
> 
> Congratulations to you and your team, but let's not get carried away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As soon as your buddy Huggy stops throwing a hissy fit.     how bout that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is both teams played at a championship level and the Patriots won because when Seattle had the game 99% iced they made probably the worst coaching decision in Super Bowl history.  Run the ball and we are having a totally different conversation and you know it damned good and well.    So does the rest of the world.
> 
> I don't think the outcome has anything to do with "who the better team" was and I would say that had Seattle won as well.  This game came down to who had the ball as time ran out.  That was Seattle and then they proceeded to make a play call that completely defies all semblance of logic and reason.  Run the ball and Seattle wins.
> 
> But they didn't.  It was a total bonehead, dumbass, stupid decision by Pete Carroll on a single play and that's why you won.  You dodged a bullet.  So...great game.  Congratulations.  Well played.  Great respect to the Patriots.  But again...let's not get carried away and act like this was a 14 point ass-whipping.
Click to expand...


Besides, after yours and others asinine comments about the Pats and the stupid ball scandal, I think I deserve to gloat a bit.    Ha-ha!  

Let's not also forget, yes, play calling IS part of the game and a determination on how good your team is.  It counts.


----------



## Plasmaball

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, the better team won.  They were intercepted by a 21-year-old rookie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you don't have to drink yourself into a stupor Chris..all alone like that and everything but seriously...Just take your win and shut your pretty pie hole.  You don't have a thimble's full of football knowledge and you know THAT.  You were lucky..so was Brady..at least he knows it.
Click to expand...

because the ball bouncing into seattles lap was pure skill..Who you fucking kidding


----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


> Are there any players on NE  from say first SB win....besides Brady.......



Well there is Bill, the coach.  That counts too.


----------



## sealybobo

Plasmaball said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, the better team won.  They were intercepted by a 21-year-old rookie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you don't have to drink yourself into a stupor Chris..all alone like that and everything but seriously...Just take your win and shut your pretty pie hole.  You don't have a thimble's full of football knowledge and you know THAT.  You were lucky..so was Brady..at least he knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the ball bouncing into seattles lap was pure skill..Who you fucking kidding
Click to expand...


They got lucky at the end of the first half and don't forget Brady got picked at the beginning of the game so Seattle got lucky the entire game. Not lucky enough though. Lol


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, the better team won.  They were intercepted by a 21-year-old rookie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont go getting on your high horse Chris.  The Patriots won and congratulations.  Your team played a hell of a game and no one can take anything away from them, but if they run Lynch the Seahawks win.  Let's not get over-enthusiastic and cocky here.
> 
> Congratulations to you and your team, but let's not get carried away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As soon as your buddy Huggy stops throwing a hissy fit.     how bout that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is both teams played at a championship level and the Patriots won because when Seattle had the game 99% iced they made probably the worst coaching decision in Super Bowl history.  Run the ball and we are having a totally different conversation and you know it damned good and well.    So does the rest of the world.
> 
> I don't think the outcome has anything to do with "who the better team" was and I would say that had Seattle won as well.  This game came down to who had the ball as time ran out.  That was Seattle and then they proceeded to make a play call that completely defies all semblance of logic and reason.  Run the ball and Seattle wins.
> 
> But they didn't.  It was a total bonehead, dumbass, stupid decision by Pete Carroll on a single play and that's why you won.  You dodged a bullet.  So...great game.  Congratulations.  Well played.  Great respect to the Patriots.  But again...let's not get carried away and act like this was a 14 point ass-whipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Besides, after yours and others asinine comments about the Pats and the stupid ball scandal, I think I deserve to gloat a bit.    Ha-ha!
> 
> Let's not also forget, yes, play calling IS part of the game and a determination on how good your team is.  It counts.
Click to expand...


You have every right to gloat, just as Seahawks would have gloated, had they won.


----------



## sealybobo

He should have won by 11 points


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, the better team won.  They were intercepted by a 21-year-old rookie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont go getting on your high horse Chris.  The Patriots won and congratulations.  Your team played a hell of a game and no one can take anything away from them, but if they run Lynch the Seahawks win.  Let's not get over-enthusiastic and cocky here.
> 
> Congratulations to you and your team, but let's not get carried away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As soon as your buddy Huggy stops throwing a hissy fit.     how bout that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is both teams played at a championship level and the Patriots won because when Seattle had the game 99% iced they made probably the worst coaching decision in Super Bowl history.  Run the ball and we are having a totally different conversation and you know it damned good and well.    So does the rest of the world.
> 
> I don't think the outcome has anything to do with "who the better team" was and I would say that had Seattle won as well.  This game came down to who had the ball as time ran out.  That was Seattle and then they proceeded to make a play call that completely defies all semblance of logic and reason.  Run the ball and Seattle wins.
> 
> But they didn't.  It was a total bonehead, dumbass, stupid decision by Pete Carroll on a single play and that's why you won.  You dodged a bullet.  So...great game.  Congratulations.  Well played.  Great respect to the Patriots.  But again...let's not get carried away and act like this was a 14 point ass-whipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Besides, after yours and others asinine comments about the Pats and the stupid ball scandal, I think I deserve to gloat a bit.    Ha-ha!
> 
> Let's not also forget, yes, play calling IS part of the game and a determination on how good your team is.  It counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have every right to gloat, just as Seahawks would have gloated, had they won.
Click to expand...


I think I've been quite lady like . . . so far.    Lol.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont go getting on your high horse Chris.  The Patriots won and congratulations.  Your team played a hell of a game and no one can take anything away from them, but if they run Lynch the Seahawks win.  Let's not get over-enthusiastic and cocky here.
> 
> Congratulations to you and your team, but let's not get carried away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as your buddy Huggy stops throwing a hissy fit.     how bout that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is both teams played at a championship level and the Patriots won because when Seattle had the game 99% iced they made probably the worst coaching decision in Super Bowl history.  Run the ball and we are having a totally different conversation and you know it damned good and well.    So does the rest of the world.
> 
> I don't think the outcome has anything to do with "who the better team" was and I would say that had Seattle won as well.  This game came down to who had the ball as time ran out.  That was Seattle and then they proceeded to make a play call that completely defies all semblance of logic and reason.  Run the ball and Seattle wins.
> 
> But they didn't.  It was a total bonehead, dumbass, stupid decision by Pete Carroll on a single play and that's why you won.  You dodged a bullet.  So...great game.  Congratulations.  Well played.  Great respect to the Patriots.  But again...let's not get carried away and act like this was a 14 point ass-whipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Besides, after yours and others asinine comments about the Pats and the stupid ball scandal, I think I deserve to gloat a bit.    Ha-ha!
> 
> Let's not also forget, yes, play calling IS part of the game and a determination on how good your team is.  It counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have every right to gloat, just as Seahawks would have gloated, had they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I've been quite lady like . . . so far.    Lol.
Click to expand...


You've been cool.  I'm not angry at the Pats fans.  Enjoy your good fortune!  I'm honestly happy you got a chance to enjoy what was most likely going to be an easy victory for the Seahawks.  Congratulations!  Nobody was more surprised than Brady.  The look on his face going from despair to complete shock and then relief and then again to exhilaration was priceless.  HE was certain that  his team had lost.  Of the 10-15 possibilities in the three plays left with Seattle on the one yard line I doubt Brady thought it possible that the Seahawks would NOT score an easy TD leaving less than 20 seconds on the clock.  If Wilson hadn't done the ONE stupid thing he did with the exception of fumbling the ball the odds of the Hawks losing were astronomically small.

But he did and that is that.  Enjoy!


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as your buddy Huggy stops throwing a hissy fit.     how bout that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is both teams played at a championship level and the Patriots won because when Seattle had the game 99% iced they made probably the worst coaching decision in Super Bowl history.  Run the ball and we are having a totally different conversation and you know it damned good and well.    So does the rest of the world.
> 
> I don't think the outcome has anything to do with "who the better team" was and I would say that had Seattle won as well.  This game came down to who had the ball as time ran out.  That was Seattle and then they proceeded to make a play call that completely defies all semblance of logic and reason.  Run the ball and Seattle wins.
> 
> But they didn't.  It was a total bonehead, dumbass, stupid decision by Pete Carroll on a single play and that's why you won.  You dodged a bullet.  So...great game.  Congratulations.  Well played.  Great respect to the Patriots.  But again...let's not get carried away and act like this was a 14 point ass-whipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Besides, after yours and others asinine comments about the Pats and the stupid ball scandal, I think I deserve to gloat a bit.    Ha-ha!
> 
> Let's not also forget, yes, play calling IS part of the game and a determination on how good your team is.  It counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have every right to gloat, just as Seahawks would have gloated, had they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I've been quite lady like . . . so far.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been cool.  I'm not angry at the Pats fans.  Enjoy your good fortune!  I'm honestly happy you got a chance to enjoy what was most likely going to be an easy victory for the Seahawks.  Congratulations!  Nobody was more surprised than Brady.  The look on his face going from despair to complete shock and then relief and then again to exhilaration was priceless.  HE was certain that  his team had lost.  Of the 10-15 possibilities in the three plays left with Seattle on the one yard line I doubt Brady thought it possible that the Seahawks would NOT score an easy TD leaving less than 20 seconds on the clock.  If Wilson hadn't done the ONE stupid thing he did with the exception of fumbling the ball the odds of the Hawks losing were astronomically small.
> 
> But he did and that is that.  Enjoy!
Click to expand...


Not so sure how sincere this is, but thank you.    Play calling and mistakes and all that stuff counts, Huggy.  But, you can call it luck if that's what makes you feel better.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is both teams played at a championship level and the Patriots won because when Seattle had the game 99% iced they made probably the worst coaching decision in Super Bowl history.  Run the ball and we are having a totally different conversation and you know it damned good and well.    So does the rest of the world.
> 
> I don't think the outcome has anything to do with "who the better team" was and I would say that had Seattle won as well.  This game came down to who had the ball as time ran out.  That was Seattle and then they proceeded to make a play call that completely defies all semblance of logic and reason.  Run the ball and Seattle wins.
> 
> But they didn't.  It was a total bonehead, dumbass, stupid decision by Pete Carroll on a single play and that's why you won.  You dodged a bullet.  So...great game.  Congratulations.  Well played.  Great respect to the Patriots.  But again...let's not get carried away and act like this was a 14 point ass-whipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, after yours and others asinine comments about the Pats and the stupid ball scandal, I think I deserve to gloat a bit.    Ha-ha!
> 
> Let's not also forget, yes, play calling IS part of the game and a determination on how good your team is.  It counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have every right to gloat, just as Seahawks would have gloated, had they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I've been quite lady like . . . so far.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been cool.  I'm not angry at the Pats fans.  Enjoy your good fortune!  I'm honestly happy you got a chance to enjoy what was most likely going to be an easy victory for the Seahawks.  Congratulations!  Nobody was more surprised than Brady.  The look on his face going from despair to complete shock and then relief and then again to exhilaration was priceless.  HE was certain that  his team had lost.  Of the 10-15 possibilities in the three plays left with Seattle on the one yard line I doubt Brady thought it possible that the Seahawks would NOT score an easy TD leaving less than 20 seconds on the clock.  If Wilson hadn't done the ONE stupid thing he did with the exception of fumbling the ball the odds of the Hawks losing were astronomically small.
> 
> But he did and that is that.  Enjoy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so sure how sincere this is, but thank you.    Play calling and mistakes and all that stuff counts, Huggy.  But, you can call it luck if that's what makes you feel better.
Click to expand...

Yeah the "enjoy what was most likely going to be an easy victory for the Seahawks." Is pretty backhanded.

What about the fact that the Patriots scored two touchdowns in less than 6 minutes, that was pretty good execution against a good defense.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is both teams played at a championship level and the Patriots won because when Seattle had the game 99% iced they made probably the worst coaching decision in Super Bowl history.  Run the ball and we are having a totally different conversation and you know it damned good and well.    So does the rest of the world.
> 
> I don't think the outcome has anything to do with "who the better team" was and I would say that had Seattle won as well.  This game came down to who had the ball as time ran out.  That was Seattle and then they proceeded to make a play call that completely defies all semblance of logic and reason.  Run the ball and Seattle wins.
> 
> But they didn't.  It was a total bonehead, dumbass, stupid decision by Pete Carroll on a single play and that's why you won.  You dodged a bullet.  So...great game.  Congratulations.  Well played.  Great respect to the Patriots.  But again...let's not get carried away and act like this was a 14 point ass-whipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, after yours and others asinine comments about the Pats and the stupid ball scandal, I think I deserve to gloat a bit.    Ha-ha!
> 
> Let's not also forget, yes, play calling IS part of the game and a determination on how good your team is.  It counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have every right to gloat, just as Seahawks would have gloated, had they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I've been quite lady like . . . so far.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been cool.  I'm not angry at the Pats fans.  Enjoy your good fortune!  I'm honestly happy you got a chance to enjoy what was most likely going to be an easy victory for the Seahawks.  Congratulations!  Nobody was more surprised than Brady.  The look on his face going from despair to complete shock and then relief and then again to exhilaration was priceless.  HE was certain that  his team had lost.  Of the 10-15 possibilities in the three plays left with Seattle on the one yard line I doubt Brady thought it possible that the Seahawks would NOT score an easy TD leaving less than 20 seconds on the clock.  If Wilson hadn't done the ONE stupid thing he did with the exception of fumbling the ball the odds of the Hawks losing were astronomically small.
> 
> But he did and that is that.  Enjoy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so sure how sincere this is, but thank you.    Play calling and mistakes and all that stuff counts, Huggy.  But, you can call it luck if that's what makes you feel better.
Click to expand...


I'm not calling it luck at all.  I'm not really sure what to call it.  Because to say you were lucky would be to insist the Seahawks were "unlucky" and that clearly was not the case.  They were not unlucky.  They were mind bogglingly stupid.  They did an incredibly risky thing betting a whole season's worth of effort on the dependability of this unproven receiver against a tight coverage when there was plenty of time to either run Lynch for the one yard or have Wilson keep the ball and go in himself like he has time and time again throughout the season.  Wilson has made THAT run dozens of times without once getting sacked for a loss. He could have scored from one yard in his sleep.  No..it wasn't bad luck nor good luck for you guys.  If I was Brady I might want to consider retiring though...  HE knows he dodged a huge bullet. AND would have had to answer a lot of uncomfortable questions which he will get a pass on with the victory.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, after yours and others asinine comments about the Pats and the stupid ball scandal, I think I deserve to gloat a bit.    Ha-ha!
> 
> Let's not also forget, yes, play calling IS part of the game and a determination on how good your team is.  It counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have every right to gloat, just as Seahawks would have gloated, had they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I've been quite lady like . . . so far.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been cool.  I'm not angry at the Pats fans.  Enjoy your good fortune!  I'm honestly happy you got a chance to enjoy what was most likely going to be an easy victory for the Seahawks.  Congratulations!  Nobody was more surprised than Brady.  The look on his face going from despair to complete shock and then relief and then again to exhilaration was priceless.  HE was certain that  his team had lost.  Of the 10-15 possibilities in the three plays left with Seattle on the one yard line I doubt Brady thought it possible that the Seahawks would NOT score an easy TD leaving less than 20 seconds on the clock.  If Wilson hadn't done the ONE stupid thing he did with the exception of fumbling the ball the odds of the Hawks losing were astronomically small.
> 
> But he did and that is that.  Enjoy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so sure how sincere this is, but thank you.    Play calling and mistakes and all that stuff counts, Huggy.  But, you can call it luck if that's what makes you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not calling it luck at all.  I'm not really sure what to call it.  Because to say you were lucky would be to insist the Seahawks were "unlucky" and that clearly was not the case.  They were not unlucky.  They were mind bogglingly stupid.  They did an incredibly risky thing betting a whole season's worth of effort on the dependability of this unproven receiver against a tight coverage when there was plenty of time to either run Lynch for the one yard or have Wilson keep the ball and go in himself like he has time and time again throughout the season.  Wilson has made THAT run dozens of times without once getting sacked for a loss. He could have scored from one yard in his sleep.  No..it wasn't bad luck nor good luck for you guys.  If I was Brady I might want to consider retiring though...  HE knows he dodged a huge bullet. AND would have had to answer a lot of uncomfortable questions which he will get a pass on with the victory.
Click to expand...


Screw you.  The Pats took advantage of your teams mistakes.  That isn't luck.  That is football.  Now stop yer crying.


----------



## Iceweasel

It wasn't the outcome I wanted but it was a good game. The Hawks couldn't keep pulling a rabbit out of the hat, the Patriots moved the ball better but in the end it was a very close call. That's football. I thought the Hawks should have ran it too but I believe the thinking was it's what everyone was expecting and it was a good throw but they were too well covered, like most of the game.

What's with the halftime show? It looks like it was made for 10 year olds!


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> It wasn't the outcome I wanted but it was a good game. The Hawks couldn't keep pulling a rabbit out of the hat, the Patriots moved the ball better but in the end it was a very close call. That's football. I thought the Hawks should have ran it too but I believe the thinking was it's what everyone was expecting and it was a good throw but they were too well covered, like most of the game.
> 
> What's with the halftime show? It looks like it was made for 10 year olds!



Well, I give Katy Perry credit.  She kept it nice and clean.    There was no boob gate or anything like that.  

Let's not forget, families and children are watching, so I didn't have a problem with the halftime show.  I never really care that much about that stuff anyways.  Football is the reason why I watch the Superbowl.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, after yours and others asinine comments about the Pats and the stupid ball scandal, I think I deserve to gloat a bit.    Ha-ha!
> 
> Let's not also forget, yes, play calling IS part of the game and a determination on how good your team is.  It counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have every right to gloat, just as Seahawks would have gloated, had they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I've been quite lady like . . . so far.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been cool.  I'm not angry at the Pats fans.  Enjoy your good fortune!  I'm honestly happy you got a chance to enjoy what was most likely going to be an easy victory for the Seahawks.  Congratulations!  Nobody was more surprised than Brady.  The look on his face going from despair to complete shock and then relief and then again to exhilaration was priceless.  HE was certain that  his team had lost.  Of the 10-15 possibilities in the three plays left with Seattle on the one yard line I doubt Brady thought it possible that the Seahawks would NOT score an easy TD leaving less than 20 seconds on the clock.  If Wilson hadn't done the ONE stupid thing he did with the exception of fumbling the ball the odds of the Hawks losing were astronomically small.
> 
> But he did and that is that.  Enjoy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so sure how sincere this is, but thank you.    Play calling and mistakes and all that stuff counts, Huggy.  But, you can call it luck if that's what makes you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah the "enjoy what was most likely going to be an easy victory for the Seahawks." Is pretty backhanded.
> 
> What about the fact that the Patriots scored two touchdowns in less than 6 minutes, that was pretty good execution against a good defense.
Click to expand...


The Pats came back from a 10 point deficit and then our boy intercepted in the end zone.  That is not luck no matter what the negative nellies say.    That is skill and a good team.  We took advantage of some bad calls.  That's football.  

Also, if anything was dumb luck it was the bobbling catch made by one of the Seahawks.  They wouldn't been nearly as close if he hadn't been LUCKY and caught that ball.


----------



## Iceweasel

ChrisL said:


> Well, I give Katy Perry credit.  She kept it nice and clean.    There was no boob gate or anything like that.
> 
> Let's not forget, families and children are watching, so I didn't have a problem with the halftime show.  I never really care that much about that stuff anyways.  Football is the reason why I watch the Superbowl.


We might as well watch cartoons if we are concerned about keeping the kids entertained during halftime. The show looked like something on Nickelodeon. And are we all supposed to be rap fans? There's a lot of room in between too adult and too childish.


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I give Katy Perry credit.  She kept it nice and clean.    There was no boob gate or anything like that.
> 
> Let's not forget, families and children are watching, so I didn't have a problem with the halftime show.  I never really care that much about that stuff anyways.  Football is the reason why I watch the Superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> We might as well watch cartoons if we are concerned about keeping the kids entertained during halftime. The show looked like something on Nickelodeon. And are we all supposed to be rap fans? There's a lot of room in between too adult and too childish.
Click to expand...


I suppose.  I didn't really care for Missy Elliot's part either but it was fairly short.  I thought Katy was adorable though.    You guys are just disappointed that she didn't show more skin, I think.  Lol.


----------



## Mad Scientist

That was a pretty good season finale of the NFL TV Show. How much you think Coach got paid for throwing the game?

Not that that's ever happened in Pro Sports of course but ESPN Radio was interviewing Vegas Mafia Bookies before the game and apparently large sums were being bet on NE and the mafia guy was pretty nervous and didn't know what to make of it.


----------



## ChrisL

Mad Scientist said:


> That was a pretty good season finale of the NFL TV Show. How much you think Coach got paid for throwing the game?
> 
> Not that that's ever happened in Pro Sports of course but ESPN Radio was interviewing Vegas Mafia Bookies before the game and apparently large sums were being bet on NE and the mafia guy was pretty nervous and didn't know what to make of it.



What?  You people are nuts.  Get a grip.  I watched the entire game.  Both teams were trying to win.    That pass did not guarantee the resultant interception.  You DO realize that, right?  If the Seahawks were SO great, their guy would have caught that ball in the end zone.  They got beat fair and square.    Deal.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a pretty good season finale of the NFL TV Show. How much you think Coach got paid for throwing the game?
> 
> Not that that's ever happened in Pro Sports of course but ESPN Radio was interviewing Vegas Mafia Bookies before the game and apparently large sums were being bet on NE and the mafia guy was pretty nervous and didn't know what to make of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  You people are nuts.  Get a grip.  I watched the entire game.  Both teams were trying to win.    That pass did not guarantee the resultant interception.  You DO realize that, right?  If the Seahawks were SO great, their guy would have caught that ball in the end zone.  They got beat fair and square.    Deal.
Click to expand...

 
Seattle supposedly has one of the greatest defenses of all time

That Defense was given a 10 point fourth quarter lead and gave up 14 points


----------



## Iceweasel

Tom Brady paid the ballboy to slightly deflate that ball, Russell obviously didn't notice it at the time. I call for a rematch!


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> Tom Brady paid the ballboy to slightly deflate that ball, Russell obviously didn't notice it at the time. I call for a rematch!



^^^  Yes, let's not forget the fact that the Patriots overcame this retarded ball scandal distraction to come out and play an awesome game against another of the best teams in the league and won fair and square with an interception in the end zone due to skill, good coaching, good play calling, a great team and skilled and talented players.


----------



## Desperado

Seattle is totally classless.  Even if you forget the fight at the end of the game, there is no excuse for Doug Baldwin touchdown celebration.
*Doug Baldwin fake pooped a football at the Super Bowl* - for this alone they deserved to loose the game.







Doug Baldwin fake pooped a football at the Super Bowl


----------



## Manonthestreet

This goes out to Wilson and Pete Carroll


----------



## Papageorgio

Desperado said:


> Seattle is totally classless.  Even if you forget the fight at the end of the game, there is no excuse for Doug Baldwin touchdown celebration.
> *Doug Baldwin fake pooped a football at the Super Bowl* - for this alone they deserved to loose the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Baldwin fake pooped a football at the Super Bowl



Bennett, Irwin, Baldwin, Lynch and Sherman showed no class.


----------



## Jroc

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, after yours and others asinine comments about the Pats and the stupid ball scandal, I think I deserve to gloat a bit.    Ha-ha!
> 
> Let's not also forget, yes, play calling IS part of the game and a determination on how good your team is.  It counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have every right to gloat, just as Seahawks would have gloated, had they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I've been quite lady like . . . so far.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been cool.  I'm not angry at the Pats fans.  Enjoy your good fortune!  I'm honestly happy you got a chance to enjoy what was most likely going to be an easy victory for the Seahawks.  Congratulations!  Nobody was more surprised than Brady.  The look on his face going from despair to complete shock and then relief and then again to exhilaration was priceless.  HE was certain that  his team had lost.  Of the 10-15 possibilities in the three plays left with Seattle on the one yard line I doubt Brady thought it possible that the Seahawks would NOT score an easy TD leaving less than 20 seconds on the clock.  If Wilson hadn't done the ONE stupid thing he did with the exception of fumbling the ball the odds of the Hawks losing were astronomically small.
> 
> But he did and that is that.  Enjoy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so sure how sincere this is, but thank you.    Play calling and mistakes and all that stuff counts, Huggy.  But, you can call it luck if that's what makes you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not calling it luck at all.  I'm not really sure what to call it.  Because to say you were lucky would be to insist the Seahawks were "unlucky" and that clearly was not the case.  They were not unlucky.  They were mind bogglingly stupid.  They did an incredibly risky thing betting a whole season's worth of effort on the dependability of this unproven receiver against a tight coverage when there was plenty of time to either run Lynch for the one yard or have Wilson keep the ball and go in himself like he has time and time again throughout the season.  Wilson has made THAT run dozens of times without once getting sacked for a loss. He could have scored from one yard in his sleep.  No..it wasn't bad luck nor good luck for you guys.  If* I was Brady I might want to consider retiring though...  HE knows he dodged a huge bullet*. AND would have had to answer a lot of uncomfortable questions which he will get a pass on with the victory.
Click to expand...



LOL...Thats a joke right?.Outside of those 2 interceptions, *Super bowl MVP Tom Brady *played great. He picked the great seahawks defense apart the whole game. It certainly wasn't his fault the game was as close as it was. The patriots defense gave up those big plays, although they played fairly well overall.


----------



## ChrisL

Jroc said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have every right to gloat, just as Seahawks would have gloated, had they won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've been quite lady like . . . so far.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been cool.  I'm not angry at the Pats fans.  Enjoy your good fortune!  I'm honestly happy you got a chance to enjoy what was most likely going to be an easy victory for the Seahawks.  Congratulations!  Nobody was more surprised than Brady.  The look on his face going from despair to complete shock and then relief and then again to exhilaration was priceless.  HE was certain that  his team had lost.  Of the 10-15 possibilities in the three plays left with Seattle on the one yard line I doubt Brady thought it possible that the Seahawks would NOT score an easy TD leaving less than 20 seconds on the clock.  If Wilson hadn't done the ONE stupid thing he did with the exception of fumbling the ball the odds of the Hawks losing were astronomically small.
> 
> But he did and that is that.  Enjoy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so sure how sincere this is, but thank you.    Play calling and mistakes and all that stuff counts, Huggy.  But, you can call it luck if that's what makes you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not calling it luck at all.  I'm not really sure what to call it.  Because to say you were lucky would be to insist the Seahawks were "unlucky" and that clearly was not the case.  They were not unlucky.  They were mind bogglingly stupid.  They did an incredibly risky thing betting a whole season's worth of effort on the dependability of this unproven receiver against a tight coverage when there was plenty of time to either run Lynch for the one yard or have Wilson keep the ball and go in himself like he has time and time again throughout the season.  Wilson has made THAT run dozens of times without once getting sacked for a loss. He could have scored from one yard in his sleep.  No..it wasn't bad luck nor good luck for you guys.  If* I was Brady I might want to consider retiring though...  HE knows he dodged a huge bullet*. AND would have had to answer a lot of uncomfortable questions which he will get a pass on with the victory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...Thats a joke right?.Outside of those 2 interceptions, *Super bowl MVP Tom Brady *played great. He picked the great seahawks defense apart the whole game. It certainly wasn't his fault the game was as close as it was. The patriots defense gave up those big plays, although they played fairly well overall.
Click to expand...


It's Arrington, I tell you!  HE is the weakness in the Patriots defense!


----------



## AquaAthena

We thought it to be an exciting game and felt the best team won.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Thank god we dont have to listen to anymore ..."Wilson......greatest of alllllll time" after one yr tripe


----------



## ChrisL

Both teams had some luck and some bad luck, so that is not what determined the outcome of this game.  The Patriots hung in there, kept it close and played a good clean game, and they won and deserve the credit for doing so, especially after all the accusations and troubles in the last few weeks.  

You Seahawks fans may not like the call that was made, but the fact is, the Patriots CAPITALIZED on it.  If they were not a good team, they would not have been able to do that.  Your guy was beat in the end zone.  Passing game counts too.


----------



## Iceweasel

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady paid the ballboy to slightly deflate that ball, Russell obviously didn't notice it at the time. I call for a rematch!
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^  Yes, let's not forget the fact that the Patriots overcame this retarded ball scandal distraction to come out and play an awesome game against another of the best teams in the league and won fair and square with an interception in the end zone due to skill, good coaching, good play calling, a great team and skilled and talented players.
Click to expand...

What? No mention of the outstanding service provided by the Gatoraid boy?


----------



## Iceweasel

Manonthestreet said:


> Thank god we dont have to listen to anymore ..."Wilson......greatest of alllllll time" after one yr tripe


Who said that?


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady paid the ballboy to slightly deflate that ball, Russell obviously didn't notice it at the time. I call for a rematch!
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^  Yes, let's not forget the fact that the Patriots overcame this retarded ball scandal distraction to come out and play an awesome game against another of the best teams in the league and won fair and square with an interception in the end zone due to skill, good coaching, good play calling, a great team and skilled and talented players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? No mention of the outstanding service provided by the Gatoraid boy?
Click to expand...


Is that all you've got?  Lol.  I think you need to watch the game again perhaps?


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady paid the ballboy to slightly deflate that ball, Russell obviously didn't notice it at the time. I call for a rematch!
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^  Yes, let's not forget the fact that the Patriots overcame this retarded ball scandal distraction to come out and play an awesome game against another of the best teams in the league and won fair and square with an interception in the end zone due to skill, good coaching, good play calling, a great team and skilled and talented players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? No mention of the outstanding service provided by the Gatoraid boy?
Click to expand...


Hey, does that explain why your guy was burned in the end zone by a 21-year-old rookie?    Don't think so.  Lol.


----------



## Iceweasel

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady paid the ballboy to slightly deflate that ball, Russell obviously didn't notice it at the time. I call for a rematch!
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^  Yes, let's not forget the fact that the Patriots overcame this retarded ball scandal distraction to come out and play an awesome game against another of the best teams in the league and won fair and square with an interception in the end zone due to skill, good coaching, good play calling, a great team and skilled and talented players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? No mention of the outstanding service provided by the Gatoraid boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, does that explain why your guy was burned in the end zone by a 21-year-old rookie?    Don't think so.  Lol.
Click to expand...

You're a poor winner.


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady paid the ballboy to slightly deflate that ball, Russell obviously didn't notice it at the time. I call for a rematch!
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^  Yes, let's not forget the fact that the Patriots overcame this retarded ball scandal distraction to come out and play an awesome game against another of the best teams in the league and won fair and square with an interception in the end zone due to skill, good coaching, good play calling, a great team and skilled and talented players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? No mention of the outstanding service provided by the Gatoraid boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, does that explain why your guy was burned in the end zone by a 21-year-old rookie?    Don't think so.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a poor winner.
Click to expand...


You're a poor loser.    Instead of giving congratulations, you make accusations.  Weasel is quite fitting, I must say.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Iceweasel said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god we dont have to listen to anymore ..."Wilson......greatest of alllllll time" after one yr tripe
> 
> 
> 
> Who said that?
Click to expand...


SOme of the Seattle supporters here........  it would have been unrelenting after beating Manning and Brady and only needing one more SB ring to tie Brady.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Popular Tweet today:
"Pete Carroll is the first coach to have a College title, a Super Bowl title and to GIVE his Super Bowl opponent a Title!"


----------



## Mad Scientist

Everyone "knows" that the refs gave away that super bowl Seattle played against Pittsburg but no, the Coach could never give it away.

Nope, that would never happen. The NFL is the ONLY entity in the entire world that ISNT corrupted.

You guys should check out RGS's threat about delusion and depression and look into what meds he's taking. It may help you too.


----------



## Papageorgio

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady paid the ballboy to slightly deflate that ball, Russell obviously didn't notice it at the time. I call for a rematch!
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^  Yes, let's not forget the fact that the Patriots overcame this retarded ball scandal distraction to come out and play an awesome game against another of the best teams in the league and won fair and square with an interception in the end zone due to skill, good coaching, good play calling, a great team and skilled and talented players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? No mention of the outstanding service provided by the Gatoraid boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, does that explain why your guy was burned in the end zone by a 21-year-old rookie?    Don't think so.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a poor winner.
Click to expand...


Look at all the crap she had to put up with before the game, the Seahawk fans were overconfident and brutal. Let her, like the Seahawks fans, have her moment.


----------



## Iceweasel

Papageorgio said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady paid the ballboy to slightly deflate that ball, Russell obviously didn't notice it at the time. I call for a rematch!
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^  Yes, let's not forget the fact that the Patriots overcame this retarded ball scandal distraction to come out and play an awesome game against another of the best teams in the league and won fair and square with an interception in the end zone due to skill, good coaching, good play calling, a great team and skilled and talented players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? No mention of the outstanding service provided by the Gatoraid boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, does that explain why your guy was burned in the end zone by a 21-year-old rookie?    Don't think so.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a poor winner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at all the crap she had to put up with before the game, the Seahawk fans were overconfident and brutal. Let her, like the Seahawks fans, have her moment.
Click to expand...

I seem to remember trash talkin on both sides. It's what fans do.


----------



## featherlite

The song Fireworks was pretty cool for a big sporting event, but it needed more rocking out.

 I thought at any moment Barney was going to  jump on stage and start singing "I know you, you know me."


----------



## BluePhantom

featherlite said:


> The song Fireworks was pretty cool for a big sporting event, but it needed more rocking out.
> 
> I thought at any moment Barney was going to  jump on stage and start singing "I know you, you know me."



My father and brother were at the Super Bowl.  They said it was so dark in the stadium they couldn't even see the halftime show *except *for the fireworks.   He said it was so pointless that halfway through they said screw it and went to get food.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Arent the SB halftime shows usually extended.........seemed rather short to me for a SB


----------



## HUGGY

Katy Perry looks like she is 40.  Her music is glib.  Long on glitter and fireworks..short on talent.  It doesn't take much genius to entertain teens.  

I heard the entertainers for this SB had to *PAY* the NFL to do the show.  Make sense to me ...as to how* she* got the gig.


----------



## ChrisL

I thought it was a cute little show.  Perhaps you guys would have preferred Myley Cyrus butt humping a giant Huggy bear?


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Katy Perry looks like she is 40.  Her music is glib.  Long on glitter and fireworks..short on talent.  It doesn't take much genius to entertain teens.
> 
> I heard the entertainers for this SB had to *PAY* the NFL to do the show.  Make sense to me ...as to how* she* got the gig.



Actually, I recently saw a stat that put Katy Perry in the top 5 female musicians/performers as far as income.  So that would probably be how she got the gig; people apparently like her music and shows.

I don't remember the last time I actually watched a SB halftime show.  I honestly do not understand the appeal unless you happen to be a fan of the performer(s).


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Katy Perry looks like she is 40.  Her music is glib.  Long on glitter and fireworks..short on talent.  It doesn't take much genius to entertain teens.
> 
> I heard the entertainers for this SB had to *PAY* the NFL to do the show.  Make sense to me ...as to how* she* got the gig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I recently saw a stat that put Katy Perry in the top 5 female musicians/performers as far as income.  So that would probably be how she got the gig; people apparently like her music and shows.
> 
> I don't remember the last time I actually watched a SB halftime show.  I honestly do not understand the appeal unless you happen to be a fan of the performer(s).
Click to expand...


I agree.  The halftime show is not why I watch the game anyway, so I don't care that much about it.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> I thought it was a cute little show.  Perhaps you guys would have preferred Myley Cyrus butt humping a giant Huggy bear?




Cyrus is disgusting.  I heard about Perry being required to pay to play in an article in Forbes magazine several weeks ago.  As it turns out in a later article in the same magazine Perry refused to do the gig for nothing let alone pay for the privilege.   The final resolution is that the NFL would cover the production costs of the multi-million dollar half time show.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a cute little show.  Perhaps you guys would have preferred Myley Cyrus butt humping a giant Huggy bear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyrus is disgusting.  I heard about Perry being required to pay to play in an article in Forbes magazine several weeks ago.  As it turns out in a later article in the same magazine Perry refused to do the gig for nothing let alone pay for the privilege.   The final resolution is that the NFL would cover the production costs of the multi-million dollar half time show.
Click to expand...


Interesting.  I'm not familiar with how the go about hiring acts at all.  Anyway, I didn't have a problem with the show,but it did seem a little like something from a Disney movie or the Ice Capades.


----------



## Star

ChrisL said:


> Both teams had some luck and some bad luck, so that is not what determined the outcome of this game.  The Patriots hung in there, kept it close and played a good clean game, and they won and deserve the credit for doing so, especially after all the accusations and troubles in the last few weeks.
> 
> You Seahawks fans may not like the call that was made, but the fact is, the Patriots CAPITALIZED on it.  If they were not a good team, they would not have been able to do that.  Your guy was beat in the end zone.  Passing game counts too.




Tom Brady proved himself to be smarter than Aaron Rodgers. 

In the Green Bay game Rodgers failed to capitalize when Earl Thomas dislocated his shoulder and Richard Sherman shredded the ligament in his left elbow. Brady, OTOH took full advantage of Jeremy Lane's broken arm by targeting Lane's backup, Tharold Simon, for 11 completed passes including 2 TD's and the long pass that set up a third TD. 

Brady did exactly what a NFL quarterback is supposed to do - go after the weakened Seattle secondary, so how did Rodgers become the league MVP? IMO Tom Brady should have been the SB49 MVP and-----and the league MVP.
.


----------



## Montrovant

Star said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams had some luck and some bad luck, so that is not what determined the outcome of this game.  The Patriots hung in there, kept it close and played a good clean game, and they won and deserve the credit for doing so, especially after all the accusations and troubles in the last few weeks.
> 
> You Seahawks fans may not like the call that was made, but the fact is, the Patriots CAPITALIZED on it.  If they were not a good team, they would not have been able to do that.  Your guy was beat in the end zone.  Passing game counts too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady proved himself to be smarter than Aaron Rodgers.
> 
> In the Green Bay game Rodgers failed to capitalize when Earl Thomas dislocated his shoulder and Richard Sherman shredded the ligament in his left elbow. Brady, OTOH took full advantage of Jeremy Lane's broken arm by targeting Lane's backup, Tharold Simon, for 11 completed passes including 2 TD's and the long pass that set up a third TD.
> 
> Brady did exactly what a NFL quarterback is supposed to do - go after the weakened Seattle secondary, so how did Rodgers become the league MVP? IMO Tom Brady should have been the SB49 MVP and-----and the league MVP.
> .
Click to expand...


Did Thomas and Sherman go out of the game against Green Bay?  I only saw the end of the game.  If they did not, it's pretty silly to compare targeting a backup player vs. not targeting (and possibly not realizing the extent of) injured players.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams had some luck and some bad luck, so that is not what determined the outcome of this game.  The Patriots hung in there, kept it close and played a good clean game, and they won and deserve the credit for doing so, especially after all the accusations and troubles in the last few weeks.
> 
> You Seahawks fans may not like the call that was made, but the fact is, the Patriots CAPITALIZED on it.  If they were not a good team, they would not have been able to do that.  Your guy was beat in the end zone.  Passing game counts too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady proved himself to be smarter than Aaron Rodgers.
> 
> In the Green Bay game Rodgers failed to capitalize when Earl Thomas dislocated his shoulder and Richard Sherman shredded the ligament in his left elbow. Brady, OTOH took full advantage of Jeremy Lane's broken arm by targeting Lane's backup, Tharold Simon, for 11 completed passes including 2 TD's and the long pass that set up a third TD.
> 
> Brady did exactly what a NFL quarterback is supposed to do - go after the weakened Seattle secondary, so how did Rodgers become the league MVP? IMO Tom Brady should have been the SB49 MVP and-----and the league MVP.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Thomas and Sherman go out of the game against Green Bay?  I only saw the end of the game.  If they did not, it's pretty silly to compare targeting a backup player vs. not targeting (and possibly not realizing the extent of) injured players.
Click to expand...


I read "targeting" as taking advantage of the 2nd string player.  There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Papageorgio

Star said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams had some luck and some bad luck, so that is not what determined the outcome of this game.  The Patriots hung in there, kept it close and played a good clean game, and they won and deserve the credit for doing so, especially after all the accusations and troubles in the last few weeks.
> 
> You Seahawks fans may not like the call that was made, but the fact is, the Patriots CAPITALIZED on it.  If they were not a good team, they would not have been able to do that.  Your guy was beat in the end zone.  Passing game counts too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady proved himself to be smarter than Aaron Rodgers.
> 
> In the Green Bay game Rodgers failed to capitalize when Earl Thomas dislocated his shoulder and Richard Sherman shredded the ligament in his left elbow. Brady, OTOH took full advantage of Jeremy Lane's broken arm by targeting Lane's backup, Tharold Simon, for 11 completed passes including 2 TD's and the long pass that set up a third TD.
> 
> Brady did exactly what a NFL quarterback is supposed to do - go after the weakened Seattle secondary, so how did Rodgers become the league MVP? IMO Tom Brady should have been the SB49 MVP and-----and the league MVP.
> .
Click to expand...


The week leading up to the Super Bowl, Greg Cosell said the concern with Seattle is their secondary is very thin an a good drop off occurs from the starters and the back-ups. He stated then that if a starter went down, Brady would go at that defender.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams had some luck and some bad luck, so that is not what determined the outcome of this game.  The Patriots hung in there, kept it close and played a good clean game, and they won and deserve the credit for doing so, especially after all the accusations and troubles in the last few weeks.
> 
> You Seahawks fans may not like the call that was made, but the fact is, the Patriots CAPITALIZED on it.  If they were not a good team, they would not have been able to do that.  Your guy was beat in the end zone.  Passing game counts too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady proved himself to be smarter than Aaron Rodgers.
> 
> In the Green Bay game Rodgers failed to capitalize when Earl Thomas dislocated his shoulder and Richard Sherman shredded the ligament in his left elbow. Brady, OTOH took full advantage of Jeremy Lane's broken arm by targeting Lane's backup, Tharold Simon, for 11 completed passes including 2 TD's and the long pass that set up a third TD.
> 
> Brady did exactly what a NFL quarterback is supposed to do - go after the weakened Seattle secondary, so how did Rodgers become the league MVP? IMO Tom Brady should have been the SB49 MVP and-----and the league MVP.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Thomas and Sherman go out of the game against Green Bay?  I only saw the end of the game.  If they did not, it's pretty silly to compare targeting a backup player vs. not targeting (and possibly not realizing the extent of) injured players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read "targeting" as taking advantage of the 2nd string player.  There's nothing wrong with that.
Click to expand...


Of course every team takes advantage of backups where they can.  That's what you should do! 

You don't always know if a starter is playing hurt or not, or how hurt they are, though.  So there is a difference between taking a chance that a starter is playing hurt enough to make going after them an advantage and going after a player you already know isn't as good as a guy that got hurt.  I'm just saying the situations Star brought up seem very different.


----------



## Star

Papageorgio said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams had some luck and some bad luck, so that is not what determined the outcome of this game.  The Patriots hung in there, kept it close and played a good clean game, and they won and deserve the credit for doing so, especially after all the accusations and troubles in the last few weeks.
> 
> You Seahawks fans may not like the call that was made, but the fact is, the Patriots CAPITALIZED on it.  If they were not a good team, they would not have been able to do that.  Your guy was beat in the end zone.  Passing game counts too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady proved himself to be smarter than Aaron Rodgers.
> 
> In the Green Bay game Rodgers failed to capitalize when Earl Thomas dislocated his shoulder and Richard Sherman shredded the ligament in his left elbow. Brady, OTOH took full advantage of Jeremy Lane's broken arm by targeting Lane's backup, Tharold Simon, for 11 completed passes including 2 TD's and the long pass that set up a third TD.
> 
> Brady did exactly what a NFL quarterback is supposed to do - go after the weakened Seattle secondary, so how did Rodgers become the league MVP? IMO Tom Brady should have been the SB49 MVP and-----and the league MVP.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The week leading up to the Super Bowl, Greg Cosell said the concern with Seattle is their secondary is very thin an a good drop off occurs from the starters and the back-ups. He stated then that if a starter went down, Brady would go at that defender.
Click to expand...



Right!

And, in fact it's the smart thing to do. 

The QB has to make split second decisions, Aaron Rodgers apparently didn't know or wasn't capable of A) targeting Earl Thomas' backup and/or B) taking advantage of a one armed Richard Sherman but-----but Brady OTOH, checked off numerous times to Edelman's and Vereen's spin routes taking advantage of Sherman's inability to 'feel' the receivers spin to his left side and Thomas's inability to 'feel' the receivers spin to his right side. Add to that, Brady threw the perfect pass to the 6'6" Gronk being covered by a slower, less athletic linebacker (Brady's great at spotting and exploiting mismatches) and it becomes no wonder that Brady is considered by many, including me, to be the greatest QB ever. 
.


----------



## rightwinger

Montrovant said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams had some luck and some bad luck, so that is not what determined the outcome of this game.  The Patriots hung in there, kept it close and played a good clean game, and they won and deserve the credit for doing so, especially after all the accusations and troubles in the last few weeks.
> 
> You Seahawks fans may not like the call that was made, but the fact is, the Patriots CAPITALIZED on it.  If they were not a good team, they would not have been able to do that.  Your guy was beat in the end zone.  Passing game counts too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady proved himself to be smarter than Aaron Rodgers.
> 
> In the Green Bay game Rodgers failed to capitalize when Earl Thomas dislocated his shoulder and Richard Sherman shredded the ligament in his left elbow. Brady, OTOH took full advantage of Jeremy Lane's broken arm by targeting Lane's backup, Tharold Simon, for 11 completed passes including 2 TD's and the long pass that set up a third TD.
> 
> Brady did exactly what a NFL quarterback is supposed to do - go after the weakened Seattle secondary, so how did Rodgers become the league MVP? IMO Tom Brady should have been the SB49 MVP and-----and the league MVP.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Thomas and Sherman go out of the game against Green Bay?  I only saw the end of the game.  If they did not, it's pretty silly to compare targeting a backup player vs. not targeting (and possibly not realizing the extent of) injured players.
Click to expand...

 
Green Bay never even tested them

Make them make a tackle in the open field. Make them defend an out rout
Green Bay was content just to run out the clock. To them, the game was over


----------



## Treeshepherd

HUGGY said:


> Katy Perry looks like she is 40.  Her music is glib.  Long on glitter and fireworks..short on talent.  It doesn't take much genius to entertain teens.
> 
> I heard the entertainers for this SB had to *PAY* the NFL to do the show.  Make sense to me ...as to how* she* got the gig.



The dancing sharks on California Girls were legendary. The robot lion. Fireworks coming at you like a dark horse.
Katy Perry got kicked off of Sesame Street for having an affair with Elmo. But she proved at the halftime show that she's come back all the way. My two complaints are:

a) no wardrobe malfunctions

b) she didn't actually kiss a girl


----------



## Papageorgio

I have noticed this week the bandwagon fans have left. My city yesterday I saw only one person wearing Seahawk garb.


----------



## Star

Papageorgio said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams had some luck and some bad luck, so that is not what determined the outcome of this game.  The Patriots hung in there, kept it close and played a good clean game, and they won and deserve the credit for doing so, especially after all the accusations and troubles in the last few weeks.
> 
> You Seahawks fans may not like the call that was made, but the fact is, the Patriots CAPITALIZED on it.  If they were not a good team, they would not have been able to do that.  Your guy was beat in the end zone.  Passing game counts too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady proved himself to be smarter than Aaron Rodgers.
> 
> In the Green Bay game Rodgers failed to capitalize when Earl Thomas dislocated his shoulder and Richard Sherman shredded the ligament in his left elbow. Brady, OTOH took full advantage of Jeremy Lane's broken arm by targeting Lane's backup, Tharold Simon, for 11 completed passes including 2 TD's and the long pass that set up a third TD.
> 
> Brady did exactly what a NFL quarterback is supposed to do - go after the weakened Seattle secondary, so how did Rodgers become the league MVP? IMO Tom Brady should have been the SB49 MVP and-----and the league MVP.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The week leading up to the Super Bowl, Greg Cosell said the concern with Seattle is their secondary is very thin an a good drop off occurs from the starters and the back-ups. He stated then that if a starter went down, Brady would go at that defender.
Click to expand...



IMO - Cosell "stated" the obvious. 
I don't think one play with 20 seconds left lost SB49. If Brady had not exploited the weakened Seattle secondary for 14 late game points, whether or not Seattle's final play was a bad call or bad execution of the play that was called would be moot points.
.


----------



## Papageorgio

Star said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams had some luck and some bad luck, so that is not what determined the outcome of this game.  The Patriots hung in there, kept it close and played a good clean game, and they won and deserve the credit for doing so, especially after all the accusations and troubles in the last few weeks.
> 
> You Seahawks fans may not like the call that was made, but the fact is, the Patriots CAPITALIZED on it.  If they were not a good team, they would not have been able to do that.  Your guy was beat in the end zone.  Passing game counts too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady proved himself to be smarter than Aaron Rodgers.
> 
> In the Green Bay game Rodgers failed to capitalize when Earl Thomas dislocated his shoulder and Richard Sherman shredded the ligament in his left elbow. Brady, OTOH took full advantage of Jeremy Lane's broken arm by targeting Lane's backup, Tharold Simon, for 11 completed passes including 2 TD's and the long pass that set up a third TD.
> 
> Brady did exactly what a NFL quarterback is supposed to do - go after the weakened Seattle secondary, so how did Rodgers become the league MVP? IMO Tom Brady should have been the SB49 MVP and-----and the league MVP.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The week leading up to the Super Bowl, Greg Cosell said the concern with Seattle is their secondary is very thin an a good drop off occurs from the starters and the back-ups. He stated then that if a starter went down, Brady would go at that defender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IMO - Cosell "stated" the obvious.
> I don't think one play with 20 seconds left lost SB49. If Brady had not exploited the weakened Seattle secondary for 14 late game points, whether or not Seattle's final play was a bad call or bad execution of the play that was called would be moot points.
> .
Click to expand...


I agree. Brady broke down the Seattle defense when it counted.


----------



## featherlite

Papageorgio said:


> I have noticed this week the bandwagon fans have left. My city yesterday I saw only one person wearing Seahawk garb.



What city are you in? Where I am...12 flags are still up & I still see lots of "garb" lol.
Plus a bunch of fans have asked for a welcome home parade type thing. As far as I know the NFL didn't responded yet.
I thought that was kinda cool.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a cute little show.  Perhaps you guys would have preferred Myley Cyrus butt humping a giant Huggy bear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyrus is disgusting.  I heard about Perry being required to pay to play in an article in Forbes magazine several weeks ago.  As it turns out in a later article in the same magazine Perry refused to do the gig for nothing let alone pay for the privilege.   The final resolution is that the NFL would cover the production costs of the multi-million dollar half time show.
Click to expand...


I agree, BTW, about Miley.  She used to be really pretty.  Now she looks like Justin Bieber.    And I wish she would keep her tongue in her mouth.


----------



## Papageorgio

featherlite said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed this week the bandwagon fans have left. My city yesterday I saw only one person wearing Seahawk garb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What city are you in? Where I am...12 flags are still up & I still see lots of "garb" lol.
> Plus a bunch of fans have asked for a welcome home parade type thing. As far as I know the NFL didn't responded yet.
> I thought that was kinda cool.
Click to expand...


In a Washington town.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed this week the bandwagon fans have left. My city yesterday I saw only one person wearing Seahawk garb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What city are you in? Where I am...12 flags are still up & I still see lots of "garb" lol.
> Plus a bunch of fans have asked for a welcome home parade type thing. As far as I know the NFL didn't responded yet.
> I thought that was kinda cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a Washington town.
Click to expand...


It says location:  Here.    You're from here.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed this week the bandwagon fans have left. My city yesterday I saw only one person wearing Seahawk garb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What city are you in? Where I am...12 flags are still up & I still see lots of "garb" lol.
> Plus a bunch of fans have asked for a welcome home parade type thing. As far as I know the NFL didn't responded yet.
> I thought that was kinda cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a Washington town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says location:  Here.    You're from here.
Click to expand...


Officially, I am here.


----------



## Star

Papageorgio said:


> I have noticed this week the bandwagon fans have left. My city yesterday I saw only one person wearing Seahawk garb.




There're always more people wearing team colors before a game than after a game (even regular season games) but...

But I'm guessing you and I hang out in different places. I haven't been in Seattle for quite awhile but since Super Bowl 49 ended, I've been to White Center, Bellevue Square, Marymoor off leash park, the Renton Highlands, Mercer Island, Newcastle Golf Course and a bunch of points in between. As of yesterday, I'm still seeing lots and lots of Seahawk gear, including my own.

Adam Kilgore is a much better football analyst and communicator than I am, but his conclusion, below, is virtually identical to what I've been saying.


*Bill Belichick made a sneaky-smart decision that might have contributed to fateful play call by Pete Carroll*

On the NFL
By Adam Kilgore
February 2

Pete Carroll’s confounding last-minute play call Sunday night will be dissected, debated and mocked for as long they play Super Bowls. It might have been prodded by a sneaky-brilliant decision by Bill Belichick.

With 1 minute, 6 seconds seconds left and the Seahawks down by four points, Marshawn Lynch rumbled to the 1-yard line on first down. The Patriots possessed two timeouts, and the Seahawks had one left. The clock ticked down, and at first it appeared odd for Belichick not to exhaust one of his timeouts. With the Seahawks on the doorstep, New England needed to conserve seconds for a desperation drive in response.

*Imagine Belichick had called a timeout in hopes of saving seconds for Tom Brady. The Seahawks would have had enough time to hand off the ball three times without fear of the clock running out, particularly because they had a timeout of their own.*

But with Belichick allowing the clock to tick, Seattle’s calculus became more complex, especially as they used almost the entire play clock. They did not snap the ball until there were 26 seconds left in the game. If Seattle ran on second down and the Patriots stuffed them, the Seahawks would have needed to use their final timeout immediately, with about 20 seconds remaining.

The situation would have dictated their ensuing third down. The Seahawks would have no choice but to pass, or else they would have risked the clock running out on their season. The Patriots would have known this, too, which would have made the play *far easier to defend.* On a potential fourth down, the Seahawks would have had their entire playbook at their disposal.

It’s possible, if not likely, that Carroll passed on second down because he didn’t want to be in a position where the Patriots knew they would pass on third down. And that reality arose because Belichick kept his timeouts holstered.

Belichick would have known that Carroll didn’t want to box himself in on a possible third down, which is how the Patriots could have anticipated that second-down pass that Malcolm Butler intercepted to ice the game. *Even with the ball on the goal line, the Patriots used three cornerbacks on the field.* The third? Butler.

<snip>

But as you rip Carroll for not running the ball at the goal line, credit Belichick for making him have to consider it, for making a tiny decision that had an enormous impact.

<snip>

Well played Belichick - asshole  ​​.


----------



## Papageorgio

Star said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed this week the bandwagon fans have left. My city yesterday I saw only one person wearing Seahawk garb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There're always more people wearing team colors before a game than after a game (even regular season games) but...
> 
> But I'm guessing you and I hang out in different places. I haven't been in Seattle for quite awhile but since Super Bowl 49 ended, I've been to White Center, Bellevue Square, Marymoor off leash park, the Renton Highlands, Mercer Island, Newcastle Golf Course and a bunch of points in between. As of yesterday, I'm still seeing lots and lots of Seahawk gear, including my own.
> 
> Adam Kilgore is a much better football analyst and communicator than I am, but his conclusion, below, is virtually identical to what I've been saying.
> 
> 
> *Bill Belichick made a sneaky-smart decision that might have contributed to fateful play call by Pete Carroll*
> 
> On the NFL
> By Adam Kilgore
> February 2
> 
> Pete Carroll’s confounding last-minute play call Sunday night will be dissected, debated and mocked for as long they play Super Bowls. It might have been prodded by a sneaky-brilliant decision by Bill Belichick.
> 
> With 1 minute, 6 seconds seconds left and the Seahawks down by four points, Marshawn Lynch rumbled to the 1-yard line on first down. The Patriots possessed two timeouts, and the Seahawks had one left. The clock ticked down, and at first it appeared odd for Belichick not to exhaust one of his timeouts. With the Seahawks on the doorstep, New England needed to conserve seconds for a desperation drive in response.
> 
> *Imagine Belichick had called a timeout in hopes of saving seconds for Tom Brady. The Seahawks would have had enough time to hand off the ball three times without fear of the clock running out, particularly because they had a timeout of their own.*
> 
> But with Belichick allowing the clock to tick, Seattle’s calculus became more complex, especially as they used almost the entire play clock. They did not snap the ball until there were 26 seconds left in the game. If Seattle ran on second down and the Patriots stuffed them, the Seahawks would have needed to use their final timeout immediately, with about 20 seconds remaining.
> 
> The situation would have dictated their ensuing third down. The Seahawks would have no choice but to pass, or else they would have risked the clock running out on their season. The Patriots would have known this, too, which would have made the play *far easier to defend.* On a potential fourth down, the Seahawks would have had their entire playbook at their disposal.
> 
> It’s possible, if not likely, that Carroll passed on second down because he didn’t want to be in a position where the Patriots knew they would pass on third down. And that reality arose because Belichick kept his timeouts holstered.
> 
> Belichick would have known that Carroll didn’t want to box himself in on a possible third down, which is how the Patriots could have anticipated that second-down pass that Malcolm Butler intercepted to ice the game. *Even with the ball on the goal line, the Patriots used three cornerbacks on the field.* The third? Butler.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> But as you rip Carroll for not running the ball at the goal line, credit Belichick for making him have to consider it, for making a tiny decision that had an enormous impact.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Well played Belichick - asshole  ​View attachment 36491​.
Click to expand...


I have heard this theory, and it makes a lot of sense, Belichick by doing nothing put all the pressure on Seattle.


----------



## Star

Papageorgio said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed this week the bandwagon fans have left. My city yesterday I saw only one person wearing Seahawk garb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There're always more people wearing team colors before a game than after a game (even regular season games) but...
> 
> But I'm guessing you and I hang out in different places. I haven't been in Seattle for quite awhile but since Super Bowl 49 ended, I've been to White Center, Bellevue Square, Marymoor off leash park, the Renton Highlands, Mercer Island, Newcastle Golf Course and a bunch of points in between. As of yesterday, I'm still seeing lots and lots of Seahawk gear, including my own.
> 
> Adam Kilgore is a much better football analyst and communicator than I am, but his conclusion, below, is virtually identical to what I've been saying.
> 
> 
> *Bill Belichick made a sneaky-smart decision that might have contributed to fateful play call by Pete Carroll*
> 
> On the NFL
> By Adam Kilgore
> February 2
> 
> Pete Carroll’s confounding last-minute play call Sunday night will be dissected, debated and mocked for as long they play Super Bowls. It might have been prodded by a sneaky-brilliant decision by Bill Belichick.
> 
> With 1 minute, 6 seconds seconds left and the Seahawks down by four points, Marshawn Lynch rumbled to the 1-yard line on first down. The Patriots possessed two timeouts, and the Seahawks had one left. The clock ticked down, and at first it appeared odd for Belichick not to exhaust one of his timeouts. With the Seahawks on the doorstep, New England needed to conserve seconds for a desperation drive in response.
> 
> *Imagine Belichick had called a timeout in hopes of saving seconds for Tom Brady. The Seahawks would have had enough time to hand off the ball three times without fear of the clock running out, particularly because they had a timeout of their own.*
> 
> But with Belichick allowing the clock to tick, Seattle’s calculus became more complex, especially as they used almost the entire play clock. They did not snap the ball until there were 26 seconds left in the game. If Seattle ran on second down and the Patriots stuffed them, the Seahawks would have needed to use their final timeout immediately, with about 20 seconds remaining.
> 
> The situation would have dictated their ensuing third down. The Seahawks would have no choice but to pass, or else they would have risked the clock running out on their season. The Patriots would have known this, too, which would have made the play *far easier to defend.* On a potential fourth down, the Seahawks would have had their entire playbook at their disposal.
> 
> It’s possible, if not likely, that Carroll passed on second down because he didn’t want to be in a position where the Patriots knew they would pass on third down. And that reality arose because Belichick kept his timeouts holstered.
> 
> Belichick would have known that Carroll didn’t want to box himself in on a possible third down, which is how the Patriots could have anticipated that second-down pass that Malcolm Butler intercepted to ice the game. *Even with the ball on the goal line, the Patriots used three cornerbacks on the field.* The third? Butler.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> But as you rip Carroll for not running the ball at the goal line, credit Belichick for making him have to consider it, for making a tiny decision that had an enormous impact.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Well played Belichick - asshole
> View attachment 36491​.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have heard this theory, and it makes a lot of sense, Belichick by doing nothing put all the pressure on Seattle.
Click to expand...


Belichick didn't exactly do "nothing". Belichick A) made the decision to not call timeout B) stacked the line with his goal line defenders C) added a 3rd CB. 
Belichick's moves were pure genius and put Seattle's tit in a wringer. Because of Belichick's moves, Seattle's choices were, A) run Lynch twice and forfeit 4th down B) throw a pass that 2 out of 3 results still allowed Seattle to run Lynch twice.

All that strategizing went out the window when the third CB in NE's backfield made a fantastic play, Kudos to Butler but-----but simultaneously Pete Carroll deserves credit not criticism for making the right call - but without controversy talk radio/sports talk radio would be out of business.
.


----------



## Montrovant

Star said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed this week the bandwagon fans have left. My city yesterday I saw only one person wearing Seahawk garb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There're always more people wearing team colors before a game than after a game (even regular season games) but...
> 
> But I'm guessing you and I hang out in different places. I haven't been in Seattle for quite awhile but since Super Bowl 49 ended, I've been to White Center, Bellevue Square, Marymoor off leash park, the Renton Highlands, Mercer Island, Newcastle Golf Course and a bunch of points in between. As of yesterday, I'm still seeing lots and lots of Seahawk gear, including my own.
> 
> Adam Kilgore is a much better football analyst and communicator than I am, but his conclusion, below, is virtually identical to what I've been saying.
> 
> 
> *Bill Belichick made a sneaky-smart decision that might have contributed to fateful play call by Pete Carroll*
> 
> On the NFL
> By Adam Kilgore
> February 2
> 
> Pete Carroll’s confounding last-minute play call Sunday night will be dissected, debated and mocked for as long they play Super Bowls. It might have been prodded by a sneaky-brilliant decision by Bill Belichick.
> 
> With 1 minute, 6 seconds seconds left and the Seahawks down by four points, Marshawn Lynch rumbled to the 1-yard line on first down. The Patriots possessed two timeouts, and the Seahawks had one left. The clock ticked down, and at first it appeared odd for Belichick not to exhaust one of his timeouts. With the Seahawks on the doorstep, New England needed to conserve seconds for a desperation drive in response.
> 
> *Imagine Belichick had called a timeout in hopes of saving seconds for Tom Brady. The Seahawks would have had enough time to hand off the ball three times without fear of the clock running out, particularly because they had a timeout of their own.*
> 
> But with Belichick allowing the clock to tick, Seattle’s calculus became more complex, especially as they used almost the entire play clock. They did not snap the ball until there were 26 seconds left in the game. If Seattle ran on second down and the Patriots stuffed them, the Seahawks would have needed to use their final timeout immediately, with about 20 seconds remaining.
> 
> The situation would have dictated their ensuing third down. The Seahawks would have no choice but to pass, or else they would have risked the clock running out on their season. The Patriots would have known this, too, which would have made the play *far easier to defend.* On a potential fourth down, the Seahawks would have had their entire playbook at their disposal.
> 
> It’s possible, if not likely, that Carroll passed on second down because he didn’t want to be in a position where the Patriots knew they would pass on third down. And that reality arose because Belichick kept his timeouts holstered.
> 
> Belichick would have known that Carroll didn’t want to box himself in on a possible third down, which is how the Patriots could have anticipated that second-down pass that Malcolm Butler intercepted to ice the game. *Even with the ball on the goal line, the Patriots used three cornerbacks on the field.* The third? Butler.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> But as you rip Carroll for not running the ball at the goal line, credit Belichick for making him have to consider it, for making a tiny decision that had an enormous impact.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Well played Belichick - asshole
> View attachment 36491​.
Click to expand...


I don't know if it was intentional on Belichick's part, but yeah, that seems to have been the result.


----------

